# News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2 spaltet die Community - Das sagen Kritiker und Fans



## System (27. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,677372


----------



## ImperialPatriot (27. Februar 2009)

Muss mich dem VileThings anschliessen. Bin n CoH Fan, hab mich auf DoW2 sehr gefreut, aber dann... keine richtigen storymissionen, keine richtigen riesenschlachten...und vieles mehr... schade, muss wohl doch bei CoH bleiben.


----------



## Heavyflame (27. Februar 2009)

*DoW2*

Ich finde die meisten Kritikpunkte ziehlen auf den SP Teil von DoW2. Und die meisten Pro's reden über den MP Teil. Und viele der Contras sind doch eigentlich enttäuschte Erwartungen betreffend des Spieldesigns, haben sich wohl schlecht Informiert oder die Entwicklung nicht mitverfolgt. Ja DoW2 hat mit 1 eigentlich nur noch Universum gleich aber das macht es auf keinen Fall schlechter denn als Spiel selbst ist es einfach genial und zu Massenschlachten kommt es in Teil 2 doch auch, wenn nicht macht ihr was falsch. Meine Allys spielen jedenfalls immer OKR und Tyra ich selbst SM. Als SM hat man nicht mehr viele Einheiten auf dem Feld aber das Sind ja auch Elitekrieger und nciht irgendwelche Soldaten wie bei den Imps. Aber nach so 5-7min spielzeit haben meine Allys locker 5-6 Squads und bei Okrs und Tyra sind das dann schon Massenschlachten. Bei VileThings kritik tippe ich mal das er die ungepatchte Version gespielt hat und das dann auch noch auf leicht, sonnst kann ich das nicht nachvolziehen was er da schreibt.

Wer sich mal ausgiebig mit den MP befast was ich seit der Beta, eine Woche vor den Massenbetatest (Ich habe Soulstorm), getan habe wird merken das es eines der Komplexesten RTS spiele seit CoH ist. Man muss sich nur mal in den Taktikforum von DoW2 umsehen, endlose Fluten von Strategien.

Ach und 4P ist doch ein Witz die haben es doch nur 2 Tage gespielt. Trolle!


----------



## V3N4T0R (27. Februar 2009)

*CoH!*



			
				ImperialPatriot am 27.02.2009 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mich dem VileThings anschliessen. Bin n CoH Fan, hab mich auf DoW2 sehr gefreut, aber dann... keine richtigen storymissionen, keine richtigen riesenschlachten...und vieles mehr... schade, muss wohl doch bei CoH bleiben.



Stimm ich dir total zu. CoH ist in der Kampagne vielleicht nicht perfekt, aber der Multiplayer mit seinem Rängesystem ist *JEDEM* anderen RTS mp weit überlegen. Leider Sind bei zu vielen Spielern manchmal die Server am streiken... Dennoch, es ist und bleibt genial und das Addon verdoppelt den Spielspaß noch einmal.


----------



## invo (27. Februar 2009)

*CoH!*

ich glaub auch, dass die meisten leute aneinander vorbeireden. für mich ist ein SP modus immer nur ne nette dreingabe, für die andern wiederum das hauptaugenmerk. 

für mich is es halt so, dass die kampagne für ~15h recht unterhaltsam ist, der mehrspieler-modus unterhält für hunderte stunden.


----------



## Aithir (27. Februar 2009)

*CoH!*

Der größte Kritikpunkt ist Steam und daß der Tiefgang verloren gegangen ist. Wenn man schon auf Basisbau verzichtet, hätte man die taktische Tiefe ausbauen können und das Tabletop in Echtzeit umsetzen können ala Mark of Chaos.


----------



## hagren (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Heavyflame am 27.02.2009 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die meisten Kritikpunkte ziehlen auf den SP Teil von DoW2.


Eben. Darum scheint die Einzelspielerwertung ja auch so hoch.


----------



## terminatorbeast (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

wie ich sehe, sind die PRO-wertungen von den warhammer-NOOBS, und die CONTRA-wertungen von denene, die schon ausgiebig RTS, RPG und vor allem warhammer dwan of war 1(!) gespielt haben.


----------



## terminatorbeast (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

ichhabe jetzt alles gelesen und kann mir sehr gut vorstellen wie man immer die gleiche karte immer wieder spielt und es total langweilig ist, war schon im ersten teil manchmal so, und jetzt noch schlimmer? nein, danke, werde mir das spiel wohl NICHT holen.


----------



## WurstKaeseMischBrot (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				terminatorbeast am 27.02.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich sehe, sind die PRO-wertungen von den warhammer-NOOBS, und die CONTRA-wertungen von denene, die schon ausgiebig RTS, RPG und vor allem warhammer dwan of war 1(!) gespielt haben.



Ich habe schon sehr viele RTS, RPG und vor allem DoW1 gespielt und geliebt und ich finde DoW2 hat die 91% locker verdient. Es scheint mir eher so das beinahe alle Contras von Leuten stammen die das Spiel noch nicht gespielt haben. Wie kann man sich eine Meinung über etwas bilden das man nicht selbst gespielt hat?


----------



## michaelmct (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: CoH!*



			
				Aithir am 27.02.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Der größte Kritikpunkt ist Steam und daß der Tiefgang verloren gegangen ist. Wenn man schon auf Basisbau verzichtet, hätte man die taktische Tiefe ausbauen können und das Tabletop in Echtzeit umsetzen können ala Mark of Chaos.




Was STEAM mit dem Spiel zu tun hat, muss mir einmal jemand erklären...das werd ich wohl nie verstehen. Das Spiel hat sehr wohl taktische Tiefe, da man seine Squads den Gegner anpassen muss und es oft genug vorkommt, das man scheitert wenn man die falsche Wahl getroffen hat. Man kann es aber auch "taktische Tiefe" nennen, wenn man Basenbau implementiert und in der Basis 500 Einheiten baut um damit zu rushen. Das Squadkonzept zwingt einen wirklich auf die Einheiten zu achten...

Letztlich ist eine Wertung immer subjektiv. Das es ein gutes Spiel ist, ist fakt ob man nun 90+ vergibt oder 80% wie die Gamestar. Spiele werden immer subjektiv beurteilt. Crysis wurde gelobt wegen der Grafik und den ach so tollen Physikspielereien die bei der Balleraction überhaupt nicht mehr ins Gewicht fielen. Bei CoD4 hätte man eigentlich die Spieldauer kritisieren müssen usw. usw. Das sieht jeder anders, deswegen sollte man, sofern sich der Kauf eines Spieles wirklich auf Tests bezieht, ALLE/VIELE Tests lesen (im Internetzeitalter ja kein Problem) und sich so ein Bild machen und sich nicht an Einzelbewertungen hochziehen!


----------



## Heavyflame (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				terminatorbeast am 27.02.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich sehe, sind die PRO-wertungen von den warhammer-NOOBS, und die CONTRA-wertungen von denene, die schon ausgiebig RTS, RPG und vor allem warhammer dwan of war 1(!) gespielt haben.



Hier z.B. ist so ein Kanidat mit enttäuschten Erwartungen.

Ich hab DoW1 und CoH bis zum erbrechen gespielt. So nebenbei noch Supreme, WC3, C&C Red und Tibirium, Cossacks 2, Faces of War und seit gestern auch noch Men of War. Starcraft vereinzelt auch noch. Mich jetzt als Noob zu bezeichnen ist schon schwer. Trotzdem mach mir DoW2 tierisch Spaß.

Aber um RPG's mache ich meist ein Bogen das stimmt. D3 wird aber gespielt.
Des weiteren bin ich ein großer Warhammer !40K! Fan denn Medival-Fantasie kann ich nur noch schwer ertragen.


----------



## trym (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

So wie der gute Mann auf dem Review-Banner zu DoW2 grinst freut er sich gerade ganz doll über den Scheck vom Publisher der für eine 90+ Wertung sorgen soll. Wenn ich schon einen so massive Kritikpunkte wie "Wenig spannende Geschichte" und "Nebenmissionen wiederholen sich trotz Patch zu oft" lese und der Mann ernsthaft meint das Spiel hätte trotzdem 91% verdient dann kann ich mir die ganze Geschichte nicht anders erklären... belanglose Story? reptitive Missionen? eintöniges Spieldesign? hey.., scheiß drauf, is nich so schlimm!  Das Spiel hat schließlich nen bekannten Namen und mit dem Publisher sind wir auch ganz dick befreundet also drücken wir mal nen Auge zu.


----------



## hagren (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				terminatorbeast am 27.02.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich sehe, sind die PRO-wertungen von den warhammer-NOOBS, und die CONTRA-wertungen von denene, die schon ausgiebig RTS, RPG und vor allem warhammer dwan of war 1(!) gespielt haben.


Auch wenn mir die Richtung, in die DoWII geht, nicht zusagt: Bitte keine Pauschalisierung.

michaelmct: Trotzdem kann man eine 91%-Einzelspielerwertung nicht rechtfertigen, wenn laut Test 45% der Missionen Durchnschnitt sind, eine story fehlt und man Zwischensequenzen an zwei Händen abzählen kann (Die übrigens mit anderen Titeln auch nicht mithalten können).
91% bedeutet, das der Titel entweder nie dagewesenes auf den Bildschirm zaubert, oder trotz eines älteren Spieldesigns so perfekt aufarbeitet, das es ein Referenztitel ist. Und mit den obengennanten Kritikpunkten in Kombination mit dem Fakt, dass es nur 9 MP-Karten gibt, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass es die RTS-Krone erhalten sollte, vor allem, weil es ja ein vollkommen anderes genre wurde.

Wurskaesemischbrot: Beta, Tests, Videomaterial, Erfahrungen mit dem letzten Titel.


----------



## Aressar (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

Das Spiel ist gut. Daran lässt sich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich etwas rütteln, finde ich. Ich war über die 91% auch verwundert als ich es gestern zum ersten Mal gespielt habe und auch beim Lesen des Test-Artikels vergangenen Samstag. Ich hätte ca. mit 85% gerechnet und ich denke das wär auch aufgrund der Abzüge im SP durchaus gerechtfertigt gewesen. Der MP macht einiges an den Fehlern des SP wett und somit wäre 85% eine angemessene Wertung. DIe 80% von Gamestar finde ich hingegen ein wenig zu niedrig. 

Die Goldene Mitte ist es mal wieder, die aus zwei subjektiven Testwertungen eine (nahezu) objektive machen kann. Jeder der sich nur auf die Meinung einer Testperson verlässt und das Spiel nur aus diesem Grund kauft, ist selbst Schuld. 

Zu guter letzt würde ich dennoch sagen dass DoWII eins der besten Strategietitel des Jahres 2009 sein wird und wenn überhaupt kann das nur noch Starcraft 2 toppen. Da bleibe ich persönlich aber weiterhin mit Prognosen vorsichtig.


----------



## Pwned666 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				terminatorbeast am 27.02.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich sehe, sind die PRO-wertungen von den warhammer-NOOBS, und die CONTRA-wertungen von denene, die schon ausgiebig RTS, RPG und vor allem warhammer dwan of war 1(!) gespielt haben.




Ich spiele RTS seit Dune 2 Zeiten aufm Amiga und habe sogut wie jedes RTS gespielt das bis jetzt erschienen ist und auch einen Namen hatte.

Im Multiplayer habe ich Jahrelang RTS gespielt wie...:

Warcraft 3  = 3 Jahre
Starcraft = 2.5 Jahre
CoH = 1.5 Jahre

Mein "Maingenre" sind RTS. 

Wer DoW2 als "NoobGame" hinstellt hat meiner meinung nach das Spiel nie gespielt oder kann es von grund auf nicht leiden.

Aber ich freu mich schon wenn Starcraft2 erscheint und man die selben Kritiken von Starcraft1 spieler lesen muss die immer noch in der Vergangenheit leben   



Und Steam/GFWL Diskussionen gehören hier nicht rein!


----------



## Razorlight (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

LETUE heult nicht rum !

ihr müsst es ja nicht kaufen geschweige denn spielen

ich war/ bin immernoch über die verschlimmbesserungen enttäuscht aber was will man machen?

vllt. nimmt sich das relic zu herzen und macht es in den addons besser!


----------



## FlyingDutch (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				hagren am 27.02.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> terminatorbeast am 27.02.2009 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joar, zumal wenn sie nicht zutreffen.
Spiele RPGs seit Ultima 6, RTS seit C&C 1 und DoW I seit Release (habe auch alle drei Addons, sogar das schwache Soulstorm) und ich finde DoW 2 genial und das genau weil DoW endlich mal neue Wege beschreitet. 
Wer will denn immer wieder den selben Basenaufbau-Einheitsbrei ? Das Prinzip hat sich schließlich seit Dune nicht verändert. Na ja der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier


----------



## Pope (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Steam/GFWL Diskussionen gehören hier nicht rein!




Und ob ! Das Spiel kann von mir aus das beste aller Zeiten sein. In Verbindung mit STEAM ist es runter von meiner Einkaufsliste und erhält von mir auch die schlechteste Wertung.


----------



## Exar-K (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

Liebe PC Games,
ändert eure Wertung doch bitte in eine Multiplayer-Wertung um.
Über den Singleplayer höre ich eigentlich von allen Seiten nur Negatives (auch in eurem Test).
Miese Story, ständige Wiederholungen, fades Spieldesign, etc.
Mag sein, dass der Mehrspielermodus superb ist und die Krone verdient hat, aber macht das doch bitte auch in eurem Test besser kenntlich.
Ich bin nämlich primär Solospieler und habe mich auf eine spannende Einzelspielererfahrung gefreut und hätte nach eurem Test fast schon zugeschlagen. Nachdem ich aber die ganzen Meinungen gehört habe, werde ich dann wohl doch die Budget-Fassung abwarten.


----------



## fr4gi4tor (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Razorlight am 27.02.2009 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr müsst es ja nicht kaufen geschweige denn spielen!


richtig, das trifft es auf den punkt. werd ich auch nicht.  

sorry, coh ownt dow2. aber sowas von. es fällt mir ja schon schwer, diese beiden games in einem atemzug zu nennen. und wer coh inclusive mods à la 'battle of the bulge' ausgiebig gezockt hat, weiss genau wovon ich rede.

schnell mal auf den item-zug von wow aufgesprungen und in ein rts verpackt. find ich persönlich nicht so toll. und im vorverkauf hat sich's ja schon leicht rauskristallisiert: für mehr geld bekam man extra sachen. was steht dann wohl am schluss? itemshop? nene, danke, ohne mich.

ausserdem kann ich's in rts-games grundsätzlich nicht leiden, mit 3 trupps rumzuhampeln.

coh forever


----------



## Pwned666 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Pope am 27.02.2009 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Und wem interessiert nun deine Meinung wenn du keine interesse am Spiel hast? Sagmal warum wir hier diskutieren?
Neidisch das du es nicht spielen kannst/willst und andere schon?

Ich diskutiere nicht mit leuten die das Spiel nie gespielt haben und nur hier sind um PCgames für ihre Wertung nieder zu machen weil sie wollen das alle Steam/DRM/GFWL Spiele schlecht bewertet werden!

Für mich unerklärbar und die diskussion ist hiermit für mich beendet.


----------



## hagren (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				FlyingDutch am 27.02.2009 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> hagren am 27.02.2009 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil en Gemisch entweder nicht funktioniert oder am Ende kein vollwertiges RTS mehr ist  Da spiel ich lieber ein waschechtes RTS nebst cRPG.


----------



## Verner (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				hagren am 27.02.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> terminatorbeast am 27.02.2009 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen 91% bedeutet das etwas nahezu perfekt ist und das trifft auf dow 2 bei weitem nicht zu!

dort wurden sogar nur 78% vergeben, aus eben genau diesen mängeln: http://www.boldarblood.de/testberichte/details27,Dawn-of-War-2

btw, gibt es nicht nur 7 mp maps?


----------



## Cool-Z (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

Der Mensch ist nun mal Gewohnheitstier und was er nicht kennt, frisst er nicht!   

So meinen Senf geb ich auch mal dazu:
Also ich hab ALLE Dawn of War-Teile gekauft und ausgiebig gespielt, da ich sehr großer W40k-Fan bin. Es waren fast alle Teile sehr gut, hin und wieder mal nen Schnitzer, ja mei (wie man in Bayern sagt), is doch egal, Spass hats mir persönlich gemacht. 
So jetz kommt Relic und wirft mal alles um. Ist auch an der Zeit, fand ich, denn die immer wiederkehrenden "Bauschleifen" und Taktiken, werden auch bei 9 unterschiedlichen Völkern irgendwann einmal ein wenig öde, ohne aber den Spass am Kämpfen zu verlieren.
Endlich kam die DoW2-Beta, und ich war hellauf begeistert, am Anfang aber auch enttäuscht, dass ich keine 90 Space Marines mehr gleichzeitig kontrollieren konnte, jedoch machte mir das nach einigen MP-Scharmützeln nichts mehr aus(, da die SM nicht mehr wegsterben wie die Fliegen. Ok, wenn man nicht aufpasst, doch.)   
Gut, DoW2 gekauft und festgestellt, dass die Kampagne auch der Hammer ist. (Liegt evtl. daran, dass ich auch ein "Ich-will-meinen-Trupp-hochleveln-bis-zum-geht-nicht-mehr-Spieler" bin.) Ein paar wiederholte Missionen haben mich auch aufgeregt, aber soo schlimm wars dann doch nicht.   
Und ich hoffe, das Relic ihren -hoffentlich kostenlosen- DLC-Plan bald umsetzt. Ein paar mehr MP-Maps dürften es schon sein.   
Alles in allem, ein sehr gutes Paket und die Wertung, finde ich, hats auch verdient.

MfG Ranse

PS: Zu Steam und GfWL: Ich hab einen aktiven Steam-Acc und hab ne Xbox360 mit Gamertag, also wayne.


----------



## der-jo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie lange ihr schon RTS spielt, aber einige werden sich vielleicht an Z erinnern.

Z - von den Bitmap brothers

Damals absolute innovation - kein Basenbau - keine Aufbauphase hat damals 91% bekommen, wenn ich nicht irre.

Und genau diese Spielprinzip wurde lange wieder vergessen, eben bis DOW2.

Das die meisten RTS-spieler jetzt rumheulen - wen interessierts?
Das sind dieselben Spieler, die ein "30 minuten no attack" match spielen wollen.
Solche, die direkt "unfair" brüllen wenn man rusht.
Solche, die meinen erstmal ne Verteidigung bauen zu müssen.
Solche, die einfach nicht wollen, das das Spiel schnell und fordernd wird. und stressig, und gemein. Aber so solls sein.
Die ganzen DOW1 SpaceMarine Spieler heulen jetzt auch, weil man nicht mehr mit Tac-Squads und attack-move alles platt machen kann, sondern !oh! wirklich alle Einheiten und den Helden einsetzen muss...

Ich habe DOW2 in der kompletten Beta gespielt, und es macht mächtig fun. Es ist viel schneller und taktischer als der erste Teil.


----------



## Pwned666 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Verner am 27.02.2009 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> hagren am 27.02.2009 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hier die letzten drei Seiten lesen:
http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=550&pk=1953888&sortorder=asc&fp=17#liststart

aka.  Apfelb4um = Nie DoW2 gespielt und hier nun wieder versucht das Spiel schlecht zu reden wegen GFWL/Steam.




Aber nur mal was über die 7 Maps: 

Bei L4D wird zu 99% NUR die erste Kampagne im Versus gespielt
Warcraft3 = Lost Tempel
Starcraft = Lost Tempel
Counterstrike = Dust1+2 und Office 

Bei jedem MP Game gibt es Favo Karten und diese werden rauf und runter gespielt. Was will ich mit 50karten die dann so oder so nie gespielt werden? Die müssen auch Balanced werden!

Somit nichts neues und kein negativ punkt. Abgesehn davon sind Maps nachzuliefern wohl das kleinste Problem aber haubtsache die kleinsten fitzelchen raussuchen die man als Kritik nehmen könnte. Nicht wahr?



Und hier nochmal Wertungen bevor wieder andere daher kommen:

http://critify.de/games/pc/2304/warhammer-40000-dawn-of-war-ii/
http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/pc/warhammer40000dawnofwar2

Nun kommt gleich wieder: Alle gekauft!


----------



## Verner (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur mal was über die 7 Maps:
> 
> Bei L4D wird zu 99% NUR die erste Kampagne im Versus gespielt
> Warcraft3 = Lost Tempel
> ...


da für viele der MP extrem wichtig ist, für mich btw auch, sind nur 7 maps ein echter witz. gab es überhaupt schon mal ein rts, das mit so wenigen MP maps veröffentlicht wurde? ok sind 12-13, richtig gut sind 15+, aber sicher keine 7 stück, wovon nur 3 stück 1vs1 maps sind. SO EIN SPIEL hat ganz sicher keine 91% verdient. das ist lichtjahre von "nahezu perfekt" entfernt.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				der-jo am 27.02.2009 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht wie lange ihr schon RTS spielt, aber einige werden sich vielleicht an Z erinnern.
> 
> Z - von den Bitmap brothers
> 
> ...



Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Echtzeitstrategie ohne Basenbau, das waren Mechcommander 1+2, Ground Control 1+2 inklusive Add-On, World in Conflict, Nexus ... und das sind nur die SF-Beispiele, die mir dazu einfallen, weil ich andere Szenerien kaum zocke. 

Was den Streit um DOW II angeht, denke ich, daß nur der Name falsch gewählt wurde, denn ein DOW II ist es eigentlich nicht. Hätte man es Company Of Space Marines genannt   , dann würden sich sicher ein paar beklagen (die sich immer beklagen, wenn Basenbau wegfällt oder sonstwas nicht in den Kram paßt), aber es gäbe nicht die Aussagen, die aufgrund enttäuschter Hoffnungen, die der Titel nun mal impliziert, entstanden sind. 

91 % sind vielleicht ein wenig heftig. Aber es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, nur weil der Basenbau weggefallen ist. Und was den SP angeht: Mag sein, das der kurz ist. Aber das trifft auf nahezu alle Spiele zu, die in letzter Zeit erschienen sind, kaum eines, daß mal mehr als 10 bis 20 Stunden SP-Kampagne bietet. Das nun ausgerechnet hier zu bemängeln, ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht ganz fair.


----------



## der-jo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Verner am 27.02.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm, hast du das Spiel schonmal gespielt? 

Es ist verdammt schwer die Maps zu balancen, was schon aus COH bekannt war.
Dort konnte man phasenweise jede 2te Map gegen bestimmte Gegner quitten, da man einfach kaum eine Chance hatte, wenn der Gegner nicht völlig behämmert war.

Deshalb gibt es hier erstmal weniger Maps. Mit den Gebäuden, den Deckungen etc ist es eben schwierig eine faire KArte für alle zu machen.
Außerdem ist das nachträgliche Balancen der Fraktionen viel einfacher wenn man relativ gleiche Matchups hat, und relativ einheitliche Situationen (hier:Maps)


----------



## Deathknight888 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

ich muss sagen  mir hat das alte Dawn of War besser gefallen
Na klar ist Dawn of War 2 ziemlich cool, aber für meinen Geschmack ist da zu wenig Basenbau


----------



## Verner (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				der-jo am 27.02.2009 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Verner am 27.02.2009 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 also meinst du damit, das sich die entwickler extrem schwer damit tun vernünftige maps zu designen und es deshalb lieber gleich sein lassen haben? tolles argument! regt absolut zum kauf an...

ich sehe schon starcraft 2 vor mir und wie blizzard dann erklärt "hört mal jungs, ihr wisst wie schwer der ganze kram immer ist. daher haben wir euch nur zwei maps dazu gelegt...." meinste? 

und zu deiner frage: ja, als soulstormbesitzer war ich in der ersten betawelle.  schon am ende der beta konnte ich die zwei 1vs1 maps nicht mehr sehen. was natürlich auch an dem gameplay ohne viel tiefgang lag.


----------



## der-jo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 27.02.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 27.02.2009 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was würdest du so nicht unterschreiben? Das Z innovativ war? ich bitte dich.
Es war das erste RTS, welches Squadbasierend war, sehr schnell und ohne Aufbauphase, mit Deckungssystem, fokus auf Mapcontrole und schnelle vorgehen. Inventar hatte die Units auch, Waffen konnte eingesammelt werden etc.

Nenn mir ein RTS, am besten eines das älter ist das all das in sich vereint.



> Was den Streit um DOW II angeht, denke ich, daß nur der Name falsch gewählt wurde, denn ein DOW II ist es eigentlich nicht. Hätte man es Company Of Space Marines genannt   , dann würden sich sicher ein paar beklagen (die sich immer beklagen, wenn Basenbau wegfällt oder sonstwas nicht in den Kram paßt)


Allerdings muss man sich schon fragen, ob Teil1 überhaupt relevant ist, und das ist er nicht.
Er spielt in der klassischen RTS liga, während DOW2 einen ganz anderen Ansatz verfolgt. Auf den kann man sich einlassen, oder eben die "damals war alles besser" haltung beziehen.



> 91 % sind vielleicht ein wenig heftig. Aber es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, nur weil der Basenbau weggefallen ist.


Stimmt, die 91% sollten Multiplayer-Wertung sein, singleplayer würde ich auch weniger geben, weil der minimalismus nur bei menschlichen Gegnern Spaß macht.


----------



## der-jo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Verner am 27.02.2009 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> und zu deiner frage: ja, als soulstormbesitzer war ich in der ersten betawelle.  schon am ende der beta konnte ich die zwei 1vs1 maps nicht mehr sehen.



Die Wüstenmap war sehr cool - klein und nahezu symetrisch - eben fair.

Die Dschungelmap war schon ein gutes Beispiel für die Schierigkeiten im Balancing.

Ich hab die immer gewonnen, indem ich einfach nen Trupp Hvy-Bolters in das Gebäude vor dem Energiepunkt der Gegner gestellt hab.

danach kommt immer das selbe:
Gegner macht Nades/Flamers/Stikkbombs ---> ich verlasse das haus und danach geh ich wieder rein.

Gegner rennt sich tot und verliert dauernd irgendwas, und hat keine Energie weil er ja nicht an seinen eigenen Energiepunkt drankommt.

Wenn dann der erste Wraithlord /Dreadnought /Killabot kommt, hab ich entweder Deva's mit Plasmacannon oder eben auch nen dread und mach ihn dann platt.

funzt immer, außer er macht ne direkte Gegentac und geht direkt selbst in das haus.

Sowas meine ich mit Balancingschwächen, die man gerade durch die Komponenten "sperrfeuer" - "Deckung" - "Moral" eben etwas schwieriger Balancen kann.


----------



## Erzwo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

Ich spiele auch schon ein wenig länger Spiele an Computern, angefangen beim C64, über Amiga 500, Atari ST (Ja, auch da gab es ein paar Spiele) und schlussendlich der PC.

Was PC Spiele angeht, bin ich ein reinrassiger SP-Spieler, konnte mich bis jetzt mit keinem MP-Part anfreunden. Weder bei Starcraft, einem der WC-Teile, C&C, Z, Beben, dieser andere höllische ID Titel, Wie hiesst diese Mod noch, die über Steam gespielt wird mit den Terrors und Anti-Terrors?  ,  X-Wing vs Tie-Fighter, DoW1, Star Wars: Empire at War und einigen wohl sehr bekannten Mods davon, usw.

Ich habe sogar die MP-Beta von DoW2 ausprobiert, ich bin ja nicht vollends gegen MP, kann mich wie geschrieben nicht damit anfreunden

Ich habe den meisten Spaß an den SP Teilen der Spiele und grade die ganzen Test lassen mich bei DoW2 noch zögern. Ich warte im moment noch ab, was beim SP Part noch rauskommt bei den nächsten Patches, ansonsten wird es bei mir erst gekauft wenn es im Budget Teil der Kauf- und Elektronikfachhäusern liegt.


----------



## Verner (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				der-jo am 27.02.2009 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die immer gewonnen, indem ich einfach nen Trupp Hvy-Bolters in das Gebäude vor dem Energiepunkt der Gegner gestellt hab.


und macht das über einen längeren zeitraum spaß? besonders wenn es nur zwei maps gibt?


----------



## Pwned666 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Verner am 27.02.2009 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 27.02.2009 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jo, das motiviert. Da man erstmal rausfinden muss welche Vor und Nachteile jede Stelle der karten besitzt. Wie schon von "der-Jo" angesprochen!

Zock ja auch L4D die erste Kampagne Hoch und Runter. Stört es jemand? Anscheinend nicht Den jedesmal wenn einer versucht die Kampagne auf "Blutdurst" zu wechseln Voten alle Teilnehmer mit nein.


----------



## Verner (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Verner am 27.02.2009 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also dir macht es spaß auf einer von zwei, jetzt drei, maps durch das anspruchslose gameplay  in kurzer zeit einen win button gefunden zu haben, der zu einem müden herunterrattern der ewig gleichen taktik führt?

ich glaub man muß schon ziemlich weggetreten sein, damit einem sowas gefällt. aber hey, für spiele wie aoe2 und sc:bw ist bei den meisten spielern heutzutage warscheinlich die aufmerksamkeitsspanne nicht mehr hoch genug... lieber schnell units pumpen und nach 3-4 minuten das match schon praktisch entschieden haben. zu schade das die kaufkraft von solchen leuten zu stark ist, andernfalls könnte man ja vielleicht mal wieder auf gute spiele hoffen.


----------



## Pwned666 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Verner am 27.02.2009 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 14:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Weis ja nicht was für MP Spiele du zockst. Bei Counterstrike gibt es doch nicht umsonst "Only Dust" Server oder? Die sind Rappelvoll 24/7!

Beim Genre RTS isses 1:1 das selbe! Habe nen Dreier Team und die Jungs regen sich schon immer auf wenn die und die Map nicht drankommt.

Ich weis ja nicht wie du auf 3-4 Minuten pro Spiel kommst. Werd erstmal Trueskill 20+ dann reden wir weiter...


----------



## Zapfenbaer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				der-jo am 27.02.2009 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdest du so nicht unterschreiben? Das Z innovativ war? ich bitte dich.
> Es war das erste RTS, welches Squadbasierend war, sehr schnell und ohne Aufbauphase, mit Deckungssystem, fokus auf Mapcontrole und schnelle vorgehen. Inventar hatte die Units auch, Waffen konnte eingesammelt werden etc.
> 
> Nenn mir ein RTS, am besten eines das älter ist das all das in sich vereint.



Du hast mich mißverstanden. Ich meinte nicht, daß Z nicht innovativ wäre. Ich meinte, daß das Spielprinzip ohne Basenbau danach oft genug von diversen Spielen geboten wurde. (Du hattest geschrieben, daß es nach Z sowas nicht mehr gegeben hätte.)



> Allerdings muss man sich schon fragen, ob Teil1 überhaupt relevant ist, und das ist er nicht.
> Er spielt in der klassischen RTS liga, während DOW2 einen ganz anderen Ansatz verfolgt. Auf den kann man sich einlassen, oder eben die "damals war alles besser" haltung beziehen.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Aber von den Kritikern kommt eben oft die Aussage: "DOW I war viel besser" und das meine ich - man kann den ersten im Grunde nicht mit dem zweiten Teil vergleichen, da es sich schon vom Prinzip her um zwei unterschiedliche Spiele handelt. Ungefähr so, als ob man sagen würde: Command&Conquer ist viel besser als World in Conflict. Das wäre auch nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Heavyflame (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Deathknight888 am 27.02.2009 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss sagen  mir hat das alte Dawn of War besser gefallen
> Na klar ist Dawn of War 2 ziemlich cool, aber für meinen Geschmack ist da zu wenig Basenbau



Was hat den Basenbau mit Warhammer 40K zu tun? Wo verdammt noch mal in Warhammer Universum wird vor dem Gefecht erstmal eine Basis gebaut? DoW1 war da ehr falsch als DoW2, genau genommen dürfte man garkeine Basis haben sondern müsste alle Einheiten direkt per Droppod auf der Karte einschlagen, Panzer halt eingeflogen werden. Darum ist das auch im SP so jede Mission beginnt mit Droppod weil das so ist bei Warhammer 40K.

Und noch genau genommen gibt es nicht mal ein Hauptgebäude im MP den bei den SM ist es eine Landsstation, Eldar ein Portal, Ork ein Teleporter und Tyra ein Tunnel. Und so ist das auch richtig!

Das weglassen des basenbaus ist das beste was sie machen konnten, bei Warhammer geht es um das was auf dem Schlachteld passiert und nicht wer zuerst stärkeren Nahkampfschaden erforscht hat. Wenn DoW2 jetzt noch rundenbasiert wäre, wäre es sehr nahe am Tabeltop Game.
Und wer DoW1 besser fand der soll es halt weiterspielen. 
DoW2 ist bis jetzt bestes RTS 2009 und kann wohl nur noch von SC2 eingehollt werden. 
Btw:  WiC das war zu hoch bewertet denn das hatte wirklich keinen Strategieanteil.


----------



## Verner (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Weis ja nicht was für MP Spiele du zockst. Bei Counterstrike gibt es doch nicht umsonst "Only Dust" Server oder? Die sind Rappelvoll 24/7!


genauso wie die mit cycle....  aber da du schon shooter anfhrst... mit wievielen maps wurde der neuste cod teil grade veröffentlicht? 15 oder 16? und wieviele spielmodi gibts dort? waren es 8? 



			
				Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Genre RTS isses 1:1 das selbe! Habe nen Dreier Team und die Jungs regen sich schon immer auf wenn die und die Map nicht drankommt.


was irgendwelche ads patienten bevorzugen ist mir ziemlich egal. in den ligen wird jede map gespielt und jede muß gekonnt werden. je mehr es gibt, desto besser, denn das bringt vielfalt und mehr abwechslung ins spiel und vor allem filtert es die leute raus, die nur eine taktik beherrschen.



			
				Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis ja nicht wie du auf 3-4 Minuten pro Spiel kommst.


das war an das beispiel angelehnt. nach 3-4 minuten dürfte es bei der taktik mit dem devastortrupp im haus dauern, bis die niederlage des gegners unausweichlich geworden ist.


----------



## baummonster (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

Ich weiß garnich was alle gegen das Spieldesign haben. Endlich fühlt es sich wirklich mal so an dass man die Elitetruppen des Imperators führt und nich einfach nur ne andere, namenlose 08/15 armee (mal ganz ehrlich, DoW1 war genau das).

Wie PCG schon geschrieben hat wird die Kampagne kein Preise für Kreativität oder Innovationen abräumen, aber die Atmosphäre is einfach der Wahnsinn, besonders im Koop. Das einzige was ich mir für den SP gewünscht hätt is ein System wie in Diablo oder Mass Effect wo man die Trupps nachm ersten Durchlauf mit dem gleichen Equipment etc in die nächsthöhere Schwierigkeitsstufe nehmen könnt

Multiplayer is das gleiche Spiel. Ja, sieben Maps scheinen auf den ersten Blick wenig, aber mal ehrlich: selbst wenn das Spiel 30 hätte würde man in einem Monat auch nur noch ne Handvoll davon zocken. Und balacing is mMn kein Problem. Sicher, einige Sachen sind schwerer zu kontern als andere aber ich kann mich an keine Situation (in der Retail wohlgemerkt) erinnern wo ich wirklich gescheitert bin. Türlich, wenn ich keine Ressourcen mehr und alle drei VP verloren hab is das Match vorbei, aber zu solchen Entwicklungen gehören auch nunmal zwei Leute...


----------



## Pwned666 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

HÄ?
Unausweichlich? Sagmal hast du das Spiel eigentlich gespielt? Ach so ganz vergessen.

Die Spiele gehen mit fähigen Mitspielern bis zu 40Minuten! Wer spiele hatte mit 60-0 weis was ich damit meine. Wer nicht Scoutet und aufpasst was der Gegner baut oder upgradet hat verloren.
Bei SC/WC3 gehen Spiele manchmal nur 10Minuten. Zergrush,Heroharassment, Towerrush und ähnliche

Und hier mal das perfekte beispiel dafür in einem Replay der deine behaubtung widerlegt (und das ist nur ein 1v1...3vs3 is noch spannender):

http://www.gamereplays.org/dawnofwar2/replays.php?game=47&tab=&show=details&id=&id=69629

Ein 1vs1 wo SEHR SEHR spannend ist und überraschend endet




"was irgendwelche ads patienten bevorzugen ist mir ziemlich egal."

Was soll das hier?


----------



## der-jo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> HÄ?
> Unausweichlich? Sagmal hast du das Spiel eigentlich gespielt? Ach so ganz vergessen.
> 
> Die Spiele gehen mit fähigen Mitspielern bis zu 40Minuten! Wer spiele hatte mit 60-0 weis was ich damit meine. Wer nicht Scoutet und aufpasst was der Gegner baut oder upgradet hat verloren.
> ...



Da scheint ja noch jemand die Beta richtig gespielt zu haben... 
Aber auf 60 | 1 kam ich nicht. Eher so 55% wins @ Trueskill 24

Trueskill ist was feines. Und irgendwie glaube ich, das die Meckerfritzen hier nicht über Trueskill 8 liegen würden  

Nebenbei verliert jeder Deva- spammer gegen mich. auch auf der dschungel map.
weil scouten --> cappen --> kicken


----------



## Hokage3 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

Ich habe den ersten Teil immer wieder gerne gespielt. Und dann kam die DoW II - Beta. Ich war voller Vorfrude, doch der Multiplayer hatte mich überhaupt nicht überzeugt (auf den eigentlich das Hauptaugenmerk liegt). Zum Singleplayer kann ich nichts sagen, abr es hat den Anschein, als wären es die selben probleme, wie im 1. Teil (gleiche Missionstrukturen). Allein das würde für mich reichen KEINE 91er Wertung zu geben.  Wie schon gesagt, hatte mir auch nicht der Multiplayer gefallen, wodurch ich sofort abgeschreckt wurde und meine DOWII Bestellung storniert habe.
Ich kann irgendwie nur Trym zustimmen......

Das kam mir in letzter Zeit öfter bei anderen Tests auch so, deswegen hab ich mein Abo gekündigt. Kam mir alles nicht mehr objektiv genug rüber....Schade


----------



## Heavyflame (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> HÄ?
> Unausweichlich? Sagmal hast du das Spiel eigentlich gespielt? Ach so ganz vergessen.
> 
> Die Spiele gehen mit fähigen Mitspielern bis zu 40Minuten! Wer spiele hatte mit 60-0 weis was ich damit meine. Wer nicht Scoutet und aufpasst was der Gegner baut oder upgradet hat verloren.
> ...




Ich hatte in der Beta ein 3on3 Spiel welches nach 45min mit 9-0 für uns endete. DAS war Knapp! Replay hab ich noch.


----------



## der-jo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Heavyflame am 27.02.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte in der Beta ein 3on3 Spiel welches nach 45min mit 9-0 für uns endete. DAS war Knapp! Replay hab ich noch.



ich hab immer innerlich gelacht wenn meine Nob-Squads den gegner weggehauen haben, und ich dann mit 5 - 0 Punkten noch gewonnen hab, obwohl bis zu den Nobs 50 - 500 war 

muha, was haben die geflucht... herrlich ^^

Und von wegen ads, bis jetzt sind es immer die "C&C"- Taktiker die alle ihre truppen verlieren - und wenn man frag warum sagen sie "na ich muss doch was bauen, da kann ich nicht dauernd bei den Truppen sein"   - ja ne is klar -


----------



## Pwned666 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				der-jo am 27.02.2009 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Heavyflame am 27.02.2009 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Ich hatte letztens nen 3vs3 das so unglaublich spannend war, das es Filmreif gewesen wäre.
Es ging ~60-0 für uns aus
Das geht natürlich spannender. Es kommt aber auf die Gegner drauf an.




3vs3
Tyrand,Tyrand,Elder vs Orc,SM und Tyrand (ich).

Der Match ging hin und her und ein Carnifex nach dem anderen  ist gefallen. Wir haben dann am ende fast noch verloren, da nen Avatar und nen Carnifex aufm Feld war und dieser einiges von uns zerstörte. 
Wir haben das Spiel dann denoch rumgerissen indem wir nen Carnifex und zwei Panzer der  jeweiligen Fraktion (Ork Panza und Predator) hinten hatten die schön auf Entfernung blieben und die gegnerische Fraktion so langsam wegbombte.

Die Helden von uns waren komplett ausgerüstet und haben sich durch die Reihen gemäht.
Mein "Carnifex" Held war am ende der Champion der Schlacht!   


Anspruchsvoll? Dazu sag ich einfach mal: Guter witz... 
Easy to Learn -> Hard to Master


----------



## Verner (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Heavyflame am 27.02.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und das kommt so häufig vor, das du davon extra das replay aufbewahrt hast?

also euren quatsch könnt ihr euch eh sparen. die statistiken wurden doch schon längst veröffentlicht. ein 1vs1 dauert im durchschnitt schlappe 9 minuten etwas und ein 3vs3 auch nur 12.


----------



## der-jo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Verner am 27.02.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> und das kommt so häufig vor, das du davon extra das replay aufbewahrt hast?
> also euren quatsch könnt ihr euch eh sparen. die statistiken wurden doch schon längst veröffentlicht. ein 1vs1 dauert im durchschnitt schlappe 9 minuten etwas und ein 3vs3 auch nur 12.



aha, was haben wir ein Glück das du das alles so genau weist   

Werden die Spiele denn auch bis zum Ende weitergespielt? Oder gibt meist eine Fraktion auf, weil sie arg ins Hintertreffen gerät?


----------



## Pwned666 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Verner am 27.02.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Heavyflame am 27.02.2009 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Was schreibst du eigentlich?
Hier haste nochmal Tonnenweise: http://www.gamereplays.org/dawnofwar2/replays.php?game=47

Das war ein normales beispiel von einem Replay. Das du dir ja leider nicht anschaun kannst... wie auch? Spiel nicht besitzen und hier sachen rumposaunen die nicht der wahrheit entsprechen.


----------



## Verner (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				der-jo am 27.02.2009 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Verner am 27.02.2009 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 das spielt ja keine rolle. wenn der sieg fest steht und der verlierer aufgibt, dann ist die partie eben zuende. ausserdem geht der zähler in den meisten matches unaufhaltsam runter. das jede seite nur einen punkt hält, kommt doch ganz selten vor.


----------



## Heavyflame (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte letztens nen 3vs3 das so unglaublich spannend war, das es Filmreif gewesen wäre.
> Es ging ~60-0 für uns aus
> Das geht natürlich spannender. Es kommt aber auf die Gegner drauf an.
> 
> ...



So ein ähnlich es Spiel hab ich letztens verloren weil der Tyra 3 Carniflex hatte. Hatte 3 Panzer und hab die auch schon gemoved damit die Carnis garnicht in Reichweite kommen, aber die Dinger halten soviel Panzerschüsse aus das ist Pervers, die brauchen die nicht zu schwäschen oder weniger HP gegen aber die sollten doch bitte ein bissel mehr Schaden nehmen von Waffen wie Raketenwerfer oder Zumindest auch von Flammenwerfer. Achja ich war SM wie immer.

Ach und dieser "Carnifex" Held wie du ihn nennst ist der Schwarmtyrant, und der ist echt krank, mein Kumpel ist mit dem schon nach 10min spielzeit LVL 10 da ist mein Appo gerade mal 5, aber es gibt nichts besseres als ein Schwarmtyrant auf Kampfdrogen und immer schön geheilt,    der plättet Armeen alleine.......wenn er da mal ankommt.


----------



## Verner (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > also euren quatsch könnt ihr euch eh sparen. die statistiken wurden doch schon längst veröffentlicht. ein 1vs1 dauert im durchschnitt schlappe 9 minuten etwas und ein 3vs3 auch nur 12.
> 
> 
> Was schreibst du eigentlich?
> Hier haste nochmal Tonnenweise: http://www.gamereplays.org/dawnofwar2/replays.php?game=47



Das war ein normales beispiel von einem Replay. Das du dir ja leider nicht anschaun kannst... wie auch? Spiel nicht besitzen und hier sachen rumposaunen die nicht der wahrheit entsprechen. [/quote]nichts was du schreibst könnte was an den offiziellen zahlen der devs ändern...


----------



## Heavyflame (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Verner am 27.02.2009 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 15:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nichts was du schreibst könnte was an den offiziellen zahlen der devs was ändern... [/quote]

Bitte die Trolle die das Spiel nicht besitzen aber trotzdem mitreden wollen nicht füttern.


----------



## Pwned666 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Verner am 27.02.2009 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 15:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nichts was du schreibst könnte was an den offiziellen zahlen der devs ändern... [/quote]


Ach so is das
Du weist es also gar nicht selbst sondern hast das irgendwo rausgelesen? Wenn du das Spiel gespielt hast dann müsstest du das wissen das ein MP Spiel niemals 10 Minuten geht.


----------



## BlackDragooon (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

Dow1 hat mir früher sehr gut gefallen, es war eins der am besten ausbalancierten Spiele die ich jeh gesehn hab, 
gut ich gebe gerne zu nicht alles war perfekt, wie es die monotone sp kam. zeigte, doch der mp modus war immer wieder gerne auf lan-party's gespielt worden 
desshalb hab ich mich auch schon rießig auf dow2 gefreut( und natürlich auch sofort vorbestellt) ,
leider war die beta eher ernüchternd, 
kein basisbau (daher fehlt mir zumindest ein wenig taktische tiefe)
zu wenig unterschiedliche einheiten
immer wieder gleich ablaufende matches
kurz gesagt : alles was ich in dow1 geliebt habe ist gekürzt oder komplett verschwunden

daher kann ich eine wertung von 91% auf keinen Fall nachvollziehen


----------



## der-jo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				BlackDragooon am 27.02.2009 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> D
> kein basisbau (daher fehlt mir zumindest ein wenig taktische tiefe)



'Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, was bringen dir ~ 5 Gebäude, die du immer fast gleich setzt, an taktischer Tiefe?

Bei WC3 seh ichs ja noch ein, da macht es Sinn.

Bei DOW1 war es doch total wurscht wo man die Gebäude gesetzt hat.

vllt nicht unbedingt den Plasmagen als vorderstes Gebäude, aber sonst war es echt egal.
und nu will ich nix von "türmen" lesen, die halten nur vollnoobs auf.


----------



## ProGaming (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

Also ich empfinde den nicht vorhandenen Basis bau als total Gut.
Ich meine wozu noch ne Basis mit 5 Gebäuden bauen?
Ich sehe es an Halo Wars, wo man gerade mal 5 Gebäude bauen muss. Das ist total unsinnig.
Lieber gleich eine vollständig vorhandene Basis zum Anfang als 5 Gebäude aufzubauen.
DoW 2 macht vorallem im Multiplayer echt Spaß.


----------



## der-jo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				ProGaming am 27.02.2009 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich empfinde den nicht vorhandenen Basis bau als total Gut.
> Ich meine wozu noch ne Basis mit 5 Gebäuden bauen?
> Ich sehe es an Halo Wars, wo man gerade mal 5 Gebäude bauen muss. Das ist total unsinnig.
> Lieber gleich eine vollständig vorhandene Basis zum Anfang als 5 Gebäude aufzubauen.
> DoW 2 macht vorallem im Multiplayer echt Spaß.



 
Wie gesagt, ich würde niemandem DOW2 empfehlen, der nicht auf harte und knappe Multiplayergefechte steht... SP war bei DOW bzw bei den Relictiteln immer schon schwach...
Ob nun COH oder die verschiedenen DOW1 - Addons, alles abwechslungslose durchklickerei..
Wobei COH da noch um längen besser war als DOW1.

DOW2 ist ein Multiplayertitel. Wer n gutes und lange motivierendes SinglePlayer RTS sucht, sollte noch auf Empire:TotalWar warten.


----------



## pleX (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

Ich find das spiel ist ein muss für jeden Genre-Fan!
Ich vermute das die Gamer, die DoW1 gespielt haben einfach ein anderes Spiel erwartet haben und entäuscht sind, dass es nun ein anderes Spiel ist.

Aber dieses Spiel ist wirklich hammer! und ich sage das nicht zu allen Spielen!


----------



## NinjaWursti (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

Ich gehöre weder zu Pro noch Contra.
Einerseits teile ich die Meinung, dass es kein RTS ist, sondern mehr eine Taktik-Action. Mehr maps hättens auch getan, ich hoffe doch inständig, dass sie Content-updates rausbringen, was aber lange dauern wird, da ja GfWL noch jeden Patch genaustens untersuchen muss etc. und sich dadurch der Release um 1 Jahr verspätet.

Andererseits ist es ein sehr gutes Spiel, dass Spass macht, auch wenn es weder RTS noch wirkliche Fortsetzung von DoW1 ist. Es ist eben ein komplett neues Spiel.


----------



## Just-Me (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*

Leute Leute Leute; 
Basisbau? Der spielte in DoW nicht mal ne grosse Rolle. Jedes Gebäude wurde max. 1x gebaut und das wars. 
In CoH wars noch viel derber: 
Die Gebäude konnten nur in der eigenen Stützpunktezone gebaut. Die Konsequenz: Genau wie in DoW2 wurden diese Gebäude so gut wie nie angegriffen oder gar zerstört. D.h. man hätte sie auch alle in ein Gebäude packen können. Es macht doch absolut keinen Unterschied ob der Basisbau integriert ist oder nicht. Basisbau generiert nur weitere Probleme, die es in CoH eben gab: 
Gebäude benötigen Platz, nehmen den Platz der Verbündete in Anspruch oder blockieren die Zugänge zum Hauptquartier. All diesen Ballast gibt es zum Glück nicht mehr. Das Spiel bleibt natürlich weiter taktisch anspruchvoll:

Gründe für Makro
1. Techs gibt es immer noch
Wann teche ich? Oder baue ich lieber noch die "alten" Einheiten. 
Soll ich techen, damit gewisse Einheiten zusätzliche Fähigkeiten bekomme?
2. Wargears der Helden
Welche Kombinationen eigne ich mir an?
Soll ich später die "alten" wargears ersetzen oder gleich von Anfang eine Wargear-Strategie auswählen? [bei Verbündeten] Von welchen Wargears können meine Wargears speziell profitieren? Welche Wargears baue ich, damit ich mit den Verbündeten Helden in Einklang komme?
3. Mit welchen Waffen/Abilites rüste ich meine Einheiten aus? Es gibt mehrere Waffen; Riskiere ich damit eine Schwächung? 
4. Wo Werde ich Generatoren bauen? Wo zerstöre ich Generatoren?
5. Caporder: Welche Punkte müssen erobert werden für meine eigene Ressourcen Produktion? Welche Punkte muss ich decappen, um den Gegner langfristig zu schädigen oder um den Gegner von anderen Kriegsschauplätzen zu locken? 
6. Wo stelle ich Fallen? Wo setze ich Portale oder Tunnel, die auch meinen Verbündeten helfen können? Wo sichere ich Punkte mit Geschütztürmen aus? Wo stelle ich meine Plattformen auf oder ähnliches?
7. ....
8. ...

Mikro: 
1. Held. Abilites und Kombinationen ermöglichen zahlreiche Mikro-Funktionen
2. Selbe für Einheiten


----------



## Bonkic (27. Februar 2009)

eins vornweg, ich bin weder kritiker noch fan von dow2, da ich den titel nicht mal kenne.

ich stelle mir nur -nun auch hier- die frage, wie man angesichts der im test genannten kritikpunkte zu einer solchen motivationskurve kommen kann. 
ein gutteil der missionen ist angeblich strunzlangweilig und trotzdem ist die motivation durchgängig dermassen hoch? 
seltsam.

sollte es sich um einen reinen mp- test handeln, sollte man das auch dazuschreiben.


----------



## Destroyer2o2 (27. Februar 2009)

@Just-Me

Das sehe ich anders. In DoW 1 spielte der Basisbau eine riesen große Rolle! Schließlich konnte man nur mit bestimmten Gebäuden auch nur bestimmte Einheiten produzieren und forschen. Wer seine Basis nicht gut geschützt hat, wurde auch schnell überrannt, wenn man zum Beispiel die Schwierigkeit "verrückt" wählte. Jedes Hauptgebäude ließ nur zwei Verteidigungsanlagen zu. Demnach musste man schnell dafür sorgen, dass man ein zweites und ein drittes baut, jedoch sind die dafür benötigten Rohstoffe exponentiell gestiegen, sodass man zur Expansion verpflichtet war um mehr Standpunkte einzunehmen, um schneller seine Basis effizient verteidigen zu können.
Demnach sind deine Behauptungen falsch, dass man jedes Gebäude nur einmal bauen könne.

Außerdem konnte man in CoH in den miteinander verbunden Bereichen überall Gebäude bauen, ich weiß nicht welches Spiel du da gespielt hast...

In der Kampagne von CoH wurden oft Gegner am Rande der map gespawnt, sodass die Basis oft von kleinen Infanterie Verbänden untert Beschuss genommen wurde. Man musste also Einheiten an der Front abziehen oder schnell neue produzieren. Somit erhöht ein Baisbau ohne jeden Zweifel den taktischen Anspruch eines Strategiespieles!

Demnach macht es sehr wohl einen unterschied, ob mit oder ohne Basisbau.
Klar benötigen Gebäude platz, deswegen ist es auch an einem selbst, seine Basis nicht zu verbauen und damit steigt der Anspruch um noch eine Stufe.

Deine ganzen Fragen stellte man sich schon zu der Zeit von DoW1 denn schließlich steht DoW1 DoW2 in der Vielfalt der Ausrüstungen in nichts nach.

Seien wir mal ehrlich: Das Deckungssystem soll neu sein? In der dargestellten Form ist es sicherlich anders, aber DoW 1 hatte auch ein Deckungssystem in Kratern, die über der Map verteilt waren. Die ausgebaute Form in DoW 2 ist durchaus gut und sinnvoll, aber nicht zu überbewerten. Als unschöner Nebeneffekt ist die Kampagne extrem leicht geworden, da die eigenen Truppen in der Deckung praktisch keinen Schaden nehmen und die Gegner meistens blind angestürmt kommen.

Was bleibt ist die neue Grafik. Sie ist wahrlich ein Augenschmaus, aber auch hier vermisse ich was: Wer die Vorgänger auf maximalen Einstellungen gespielt hat, weiß, dass ein Schlachtfeld auch nachher aussah wie ein Schlachtfeld: Leichen pflasterten die gesamte map, je nachdem, wo sie gefallen sind natürlich und nicht eine Einzige wurde entfernt.
Klar hat es nach einer Stunde geruckelt wie sonst was, aber man konnte ja auch einstellen, dass die ältesten weg gebeamt werden.

Im Vorgänger werden vermutlich aus Performancegründen sämtliche Leichen innerhalb weniger Sekunden weg gebeamt und man findet auch keine Option dies zu unterbinden. So geht ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Atmosphäre flöten, denn DoW war immer martialisch und brutal.
Außerdem konnte man im Vorgänger seine Truppen immer und überall verstärken (solange mindestens eine Einheit des Trupps noch am leben ist), was die ansonst kurzen Gefechte zeitlich in längere Schlachten zog und sehr spannend war.
Auch das geht im Nachfolger nicht mehr, dafür muss man entweder zum Startpunkt oder zu einem eingenommenen Standort zurück rennen: sehr lästig. Aus den spannenden Schlachten sind "Sekunden-Scharmützel" geworden.

Der Basisbau ist wie gesagt auch verschwunden, wobei das ja immer eine große Herausforderung war, möglichst schnell neue Technologien zu erforschen, Verteidigung aufzubauen und es war nett zu zugucken, wenn die Gebäude wachsen. Da hatten schwere Panzer auch durchaus ihren Sinn, dnn nur mit denen konnte man auch schnell gegnerische Gebäude zerstören. Alles entfallen!

Dazu kommen noch Begleitumstände wie Steam und Windows Live die den Gesamteindruck noch mehr trüben.

PS: Habe ich erwähnt, dass es noch nicht mals ein richtiges Tutorial gibt? In Dow 1 hab es eins, in Company of Heroes gab es eins. Natürlich schön vertont, aber nicht zuviel Gelaber und man bekam eine Reihenfolge vorgegeben, damit man als Neuling nicht den Überblick verliert. Und was macht DoW 2?? Es erscheinen wie wild am linken Bildschirmrand vier oder mehr icons, die nach einem Klick ein Textfeld öffnen welches auch lustlos vorgelesen wird. Als Anfänger frage ich mich da, welchen icon soll ich anklicken und vor allem wann? Man wird in diesem Spiel nicht so an die Hand genommen, wie man es von DoW 1 oder CoH kennt. Auch sehr Schade.


----------



## graphimundo (27. Februar 2009)

Also für mich sind folgende Dinge Fakt und wenn mal mal die teilweise haarsträubenden Aussagen hier raus filtert und nur die ernstzunehmenden betrachtet konnte mich auch noch keiner von was anderem überzeugen.

1. Das Spiel macht durchaus viel Spaß wenn man diese Art des RTS mag

2. Es darf definitv nicht Dawn of War 2 heisen den es ist ein anderes Spiel
bzw. wie jemand hier schon ganz passend mal umschrieben hatte lediglich ein CoH im Warhammer Universum.

3. Komplette RTS mit Basenbau sind als anspruchsvoller zu betrachten. 
Im Prinziep auch ne einfache Rechnung denn denkt euch zum jetztigen Spiel noch eine halbwegs vernünftigen Basenbau dazu und dann soll noch mal einer sagen ohne wäre es taktischer   

Auf Diskusionspunkte wie Spieldauer etc will mal nicht eingehen da die wie ich finde wenig Aussagekraft haben.

Letztlich ist das Thema hier aber ob das hier thematisierte Spiel die 91% verdient, unabhängig vom RTS-typ oder ob es nun ein Dawn of War 2 ist oder nicht.
Tja und da kann ich mich auch nur einigen meiner Vorrednern anschließen und für eine Abwertung oder mindestens Vertungstrennung plädieren denn wenn man objektiv die auch schon im Artikel angesprochenen Kontra aufsummiert (selbst wenn man sie von der Gewichtung ehr unten ansetzt) kann am Ende einfach unmöglich eine 91% stehen.

Gerade wenn man zugrunde legt das die Werungskreterien ja vor "kurzem" erst verschärft wurden mutet diese 91% geradezu Utopisch an.
Und das eine alles überstrahlende RTS ist es einfach nicht.


----------



## max86gt (27. Februar 2009)

Ich sage nur EINS das Spiel ist GENIAL 
 

Stragie Spiel ist das immer noch bischen aber halt viel mehr rollenspiel und das ist das ware für mich    Aber mit dem Vorgänger hat das wenig zutun !


----------



## Pope (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				Pwned666 am 27.02.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wem interessiert nun deine Meinung wenn du keine interesse am Spiel hast? Sagmal warum wir hier diskutieren?
> Neidisch das du es nicht spielen kannst/willst und andere schon?
> Ich diskutiere nicht mit leuten die das Spiel nie gespielt haben und nur hier sind um PCgames für ihre Wertung nieder zu machen weil sie wollen das alle Steam/DRM/GFWL Spiele schlecht bewertet werden!
> Für mich unerklärbar und die diskussion ist hiermit für mich beendet.



Und da wären wir wieder bei dem Thema Gleichgültigkeit und vor allem Unwissenheit der User die sich durch Kopierschutzmechnismen entrechten lassen.
Neid ist im Übrigen die höchste Form der Anerkennung, was ich in Deinem Fall allerdings für nicht erstrebenswert halte. Zum Glück ist die Diskussion ja beendet.


----------



## Just-Me (28. Februar 2009)

> @Just-Me
> 
> Das sehe ich anders. In DoW 1 spielte der Basisbau eine riesen große Rolle! Schließlich konnte man nur mit bestimmten Gebäuden auch nur bestimmte Einheiten produzieren und forschen. Wer seine Basis nicht gut geschützt hat, wurde auch schnell überrannt, wenn man zum Beispiel die Schwierigkeit "verrückt" wählte. Jedes Hauptgebäude ließ nur zwei Verteidigungsanlagen zu. Demnach musste man schnell dafür sorgen, dass man ein zweites und ein drittes baut, jedoch sind die dafür benötigten Rohstoffe exponentiell gestiegen, sodass man zur Expansion verpflichtet war um mehr Standpunkte einzunehmen, um schneller seine Basis effizient verteidigen zu können.
> Demnach sind deine Behauptungen falsch, dass man jedes Gebäude nur einmal bauen könne.
> ...


----------



## Pwned666 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: DoW2*



			
				BlackDragooon am 27.02.2009 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Dow1 hat mir früher sehr gut gefallen, es war eins der am besten ausbalancierten Spiele die ich jeh gesehn hab,
> gut ich gebe gerne zu nicht alles war perfekt, wie es die monotone sp kam. zeigte, doch der mp modus war immer wieder gerne auf lan-party's gespielt worden
> desshalb hab ich mich auch schon rießig auf dow2 gefreut( und natürlich auch sofort vorbestellt) ,
> leider war die beta eher ernüchternd,
> ...






DoW1 ausbalanciert bei 9 Rassen? Ich sag nur: Dark Crusade... Necros -> all. Bei Soulstorm gab es auch nen netten Exploit der ewigkeiten nicht gefixst wurde. Wielang hat der Patch bei Soulstorm nochmal gedauert bis er mal veröffentlicht wurde? Halbes jahr? 3/4 Jahr? 
Balance? Was bedeutet bei dir Balance? DoW1 war sogut balanced das sogar Fanmods rausgekommen sind wo die Community selbst Hand angelegt hat!  

Was Basisbau mit Taktische Tiefe zu tun hat musst du mir genauer erklären. Da könnte man bei jedem Spiel nen Macro schreiben der immer das selbe wiederholt bei jedem neuanfang im MP. Die Typische BO (BuildOrder) hat man bei jedem Spiel nach 30 matches raus... und diese BO  wird so oder so von jedem anderen Kopiert und nachgemacht.
Das einzigste was nicht monoton ist war das exen in SC/WC3. Das aber so oder so schon flach fällt wegen den eroberbaren Punkten und man eben andere Prioritäten besitzt als in diesen Spielen. Wer gerne Bunkert mit 1000 Türmen,Units pumpt und am besten noch eine "Friedenszeit" von 30minuten einstellt der war in dem Genre RTS (C&C,SC,WC3,DoW1) noch nie richtig. Da gibt es bessere Spiele wie Anno,Siedler oder ähnliche.

In Dawn of War 2 gibt es pro Fraktion 3 Helden.
Diese Helden haben pro Tier Level 3x3 Fähigkeiten die man dem Helden geben kann und sehr sehr mächtig sind. 
Man muss bei jedem Match genau aufpassen was der Gegner verbessert. "Unterstützungshelden" wie die Warpspinne so als beispiel die auf einen Punkt der Karte eine Kugel aufbauen und alle insassen unverwundbar werden. Das ganze ist aber konterbar indem man in den Nahkampf geht und in die Kugel reinspaziert.
Das war nur EIN Upgrade von einem Held... mal so als erklärung. Wieviel gibt es? 48 upgrades nur durch die Helden! Dann noch die normalen Einheiten die man verbessern kann sowie das normale "Armor-Lightinf-Heavyinf" prinzip indem man jede Unitart auf eine andere art und weise leichter bekämpfen kann. Deckungssystem,Unterdrückungsfeuer nicht vergessen.
Dann noch das Levelsystem jeder Unit! Jeder Hero kann auf 10 Aufsteigen und jede normale Unit auf Stufe 4.

Hier mal eine Datenbank wo das genauer beschreibt:
http://www.dow2db.com/


Synapse,WAAAGH und ähnliche fähigkeiten der Units die mit masse profitieren unter den Tyrand/Orks.

Und nicht vergessen die verschiedenen Heldenfähigkeiten die man erst einsetzen kann indem man kämpft. Dei den Orcs als beispiel beim Komandoboss der eine andere Einheit unsichtbar machen kann für eine Zeit.
Hier nochmal alle aufgezählt:
http://www.dow2db.com/racebps



Das Spiel hat mehr Taktische Tiefe als jedes andere RTS aus dem Jahre 2000.


----------



## Destroyer2o2 (28. Februar 2009)

Just-Me am 28.02.2009 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwierigkeit verrückt? Ich spreche hier  vom Multiplayer.


Auch wenn DoW2 den Schwerpunkt auf Multiplayer legt, hättest du auch mal mit einem Wort erwähnen können, dass du ausschließlich über den Multiplayer von DoW2 redest!



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Single Player von DoW2 kannste sowieso nicht mit dem  Single Player von DoW1 vergleichen. Du kannst nichtmal SP mit MP von DoW2 vergleichen. Im DoW1-Multiplayer gibt’s keine Expansion sowie in SC/WC3. Ich spreche vom eigentlichen Dawn of War: Nicht von Dawn of War: Quickstart mit dem riesigen Sinnlosen Spam. Das  ist KEIN Dawn of War,  sondern nur ne Zusatzfunktion.


Das man MP mit SP nicht vergleichen kann, ist logischerweise selbstverständlich, egal in welchem Spiel! 
Ich habe hier die beiden Modis auch nicht verglichen, sondern den SP von DoW1 mit dem von DoW2 und die kann man natürlich vergleichen. Beide bieten so etwas wie eine Kampagne und warum diese im Vorgänger Welten besser war, habe ich bereits ausführlich erläutert.
Der DoW2 MP ist KEIN Dawn of War, denn Dawn of War hat im MP immer auf größt mögliche, aber überschaubare Verbände gesetzt und jetzt kämpfen fast nur Helden gegen Helden. Sehr öde meiner Meinung nach.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Neh! Man kann nur im Stützpunkt Gebäude bauen. Alles andere sind Stellungen, Geschütztürme usw, die es in ähnlicher Form auch in DoW2 gibt. Stützpunktgebäude und Feldgebäude sind zwei verschiedene Paars Schuhe.


Also ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung reden, in Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts Version 2.301 kann man Hauptgebäude auch auf mit einander verbundenen Terrain bauen.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Single Player…wie gesagt; ich sprach nur vom Multiplayer. Single Player von DoW2 hat einen ganz anderen Charakter. Die Leute klagen über den fehlenden Basisbau im Multiplayer, nicht im SinglePlayer. Kernpunkt von DoW2 bleibt wie in CoH und DoW der Multiplayer.


Lol, "die Leute" klagen über den fehlenden Basisbau generell und somit auch im SP. DoW2 ist fast zum reinen MP Titel mutiert, wobei der Ursprung von Dawn of War immer mit starken Kampagnen daher kam und der MP nettes Beiwerk war. Denn nur durch die Kampagne lernte man die Intentionen der einzelnen Parteien lernen und das geht völlig unter im neuen Teil.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Multiplayer eben nicht notwendig [basisbau]. Erklärbar durch die Argumente, die ich vorhin gegeben haben.


Na wenn du es lieber weniger anspruchsvoll magst ist das ja dein gutes Recht, aber fast alle anderen mögen es anspruchsvoll und wollen sich um mehr kümmern als bloß nur um die Verbände.




			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Multiplayer ist die Deckung ein massgebliches taktisches Mittel. Deckungen lassen sich zerstören; es existieren zwei Arten von Deckungen und schützt stark vor Unterdrückungsfeuer. Nachteile sind die Anfälligkeit gegenüber Granaten und Flammenwerfer. Dass es in DoW auch Deckungen gab bestreite ich nicht. Nur hatten die keinen so extremen Einfluss wie in CoH/DoW2.


Da sagst du es ja selbst, der Einfluss der Deckung ist extrem geworden in DoW2. Bei aller Liebe, aber mit dem neuen Deckungssystem verkommt das Gameplay zum reinen Stellungskrieg. Dawn of War war und ist immer extrem martialisch und so war der Nahkampf elementar im MP von DoW1, dieser hat jedoch an Wert verloren im Nachfolger.
Da lässt man nur die Helden kämpfen weil sie hunderte Schüsse aushalten. Man brauch im MP von DoW2 bloß schwere MG Truppen in bester Deckung zu verschanzen und der Gegner kommt gar nicht in die Nähe um einen Flammenwerfer einzusetzen.
Somit ist der Kampf ich sage mal "stellungsintensiver" geworden und das war noch nie der Sinn und Zweck des Warhammer:40k Universums in Sachen Kampf!



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Da es in CoH auch keine Leichen gab, schätze ich, dass bewusst auf dieses merkmal verzichtet wurde, da die Performance dadurch stark gelitten hätte. Es fliegen schon genügend Leichenteile herum…wenn die alle auf dem Schlachtfeld liegen würden, wärs zum Einen übertrieben zum anderen unspielbar.
> Zerstörte Fahrzeuge/MonsterKadaver werden wahrscheinlich mit einem Patch hinzugefügt, da diese Deckung bieten können. (Ähnlich wie in CoH). Auch können wir auf zerstörbare Brücken hoffen.
> Grafik ist ein Augenschmaus, das ist korrekt. Die Physik aber ein sehr grosser Bestandteil des Gameplays. (Stärker als in CoH)


In CoH blieben Leichen aber spürbar länger liegen. Die Performance hätte bei den wenigen Einheiten kaum gelitten im Zeitalter der dual und quad Prozessoren. Man sehe sich GTA IV an, hunderte Autos, hunderte Personen, dutzende Leichen ohne Perfomanceeinbruch vorausgesetzt das Spiel läuft auch ohne diese Stressmomente [für die Hardware] flüssig.

Warum soll es übertrieben sein, wenn alle Leichen liegen bleiben, das Spiel handelt von einem Krieg oder nicht? Und DoW1 wusste das auch noch.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch, dass nun Einheiten nicht mehr überall verstärkt werden können, bieten zusätzliche Taktiken an: Man wird gezwungen, besser auf seine Einheiten aufzupassen (siehe Deckung, outrangen, Dancing etc), zusätzliche Aufstellung von Verstärkungspositionen (Truppentransporter/Teleporter Relays) oder Portale zwischen diesen Verstärkungspositionen (Teleport; Portal; Tunnel)


Du kannst es drehen wie du willst. Nur weil man scheinbar "gezwungen" ist, besser auf seine Einheiten "aufzupassen", bietet das noch lange nicht automatisch "zusätzliche Taktiken" an. Alles was du aufzählt gab es in anderer Form und meiner Meinung nach durchdachterer Form schon in DoW1.




			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Scharmützel gab es auch in DoW. Wer seine gesamte Armee verliert, verliert auch das Spiel. Ganz einfach. Sekunden-Scharmützel gibt es aber in DoW2 garantiert nicht. Sie sind etwa so wie in DoW1.Man versucht die Einheiten so gut wie es geht nicht zu retreaten. Ich spreche hier aus eigener Erfahrung. Natürlich gibt es Leute, die bei jedem Konflikt retreaten. Das ist aber nicht mein Problem  Auf alle Fälle können diese Gefechte länger dauern. Besonders wenn Nahkampfeinheiten im Spiel sind.


Wie gesagt, wenn die Gefechte mal länger dauern, weil man sich warhammer untypisch eingegraben hat! Das ist ja wie im ersten Weltkrieg, wo monatelang nur Artillerie verschossen wurde und rein gar nichts passierte.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich dir empfehlen beim alten DoW zu bleiben. Schwere „Panzer“ in DoW2 gibt es auch. Sie sind hier, um Blobbs zu killen, Gebäude zu zerstören (Gens und andere Feldgebäude) und natürlich um gegnerische Fahrzeuge zu neutralisieren.


Bleib ich auch, wenn ich mal wieder lust auf Dawn of War habe. Dass es schwere Panzer gibt habe ich nicht bestritten, nur dass ihr Dasein an Sinn verloren hat ohne Basisbau.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Steam Läuft es flüssig, Patches werden sehr schnell geladen und das ganze Spiel ist auch sehr schnell installiert. Gfwl ist natürlich noch verbesserungswürdig (automatch); aber dennoch um Welten besser als Gamespy und besser als Relic Online. Ausserdem können Online Kodes intern freigeschaltet werden, Achievments werden aufgelistet, Freundessystem läuft ausgezeichnet. Dieses System möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Sowas wie Gamespy war bereits für DoW einer der grössten Nachteile überhaupt. Wieso nicht Relic Online? Da dieses System leider noch Probleme macht. Ausserdem werden die Servers von RO soweit ich weiss auch nicht mehr wirklcih unabhängig sein. ( EA )


Lol, Steam ist nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass ein Spiel flüssig läuft. Patches kann man bei nonsteam Spielen auch "sehr schnell" bei z.B. 4players laden. Das ist kein Argument. Das Spiel installiert sich nicht schneller als gleichgroße nonsteam Spiele, auch kein Argument.
Man hätte es auch einfach bei Steam belassen können und nicht noch zusätzlich den Spieler nötigen Windows Live zu installieren, das müllt nur den PC zu und kann nicht mehr als Steam schon kann. Ich habe kein Problem mit Relic Online und das beste daran ist, es ist Spielintern und müllt mir nicht meinen Rechner mit Zusatzsoftware zu.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einem Match kapierste so gut wie alles. Und als DoWler bzw. Cohler sollte das sowieso kein Problem sein.  Wenn man das Spiel genauer unter die Lupe nehmen möchte, schaut man sich Replays oder Vods an, wenn man nicht alles selber erlernen möchte.


Es ist aber nicht normal, dass man sich das komplette Interface erst durch ein Match erklären kann, dafür gibt es Tutorials! World in Conflict hatte auch ein super Tutorial ohne Basisbau.
Ich bin nicht generell gegen Spiele ohne Basisbau, damit wir uns richtig verstehen. World in Conflict ist eines meiner Lieblingsspiele und das Spiel macht es vor, wie ein Gameplay ohne Basisbau auszusehen hat.


----------



## Just-Me (28. Februar 2009)

> Auch wenn DoW2 den Schwerpunkt auf Multiplayer legt, hättest du auch mal mit einem Wort erwähnen können, dass du ausschließlich über den Multiplayer von DoW2 redest!


Das hätte man eig. Aus meinem Text herauslesen könnnen. ^^



> Das man MP mit SP nicht vergleichen kann, ist logischerweise selbstverständlich, egal in welchem Spiel!
> Ich habe hier die beiden Modis auch nicht verglichen, sondern den SP von DoW1 mit dem von DoW2 und die kann man natürlich vergleichen. Beide bieten so etwas wie eine Kampagne und warum diese im Vorgänger Welten besser war, habe ich bereits ausführlich erläutert.
> Der DoW2 MP ist KEIN Dawn of War, denn Dawn of War hat im MP immer auf größt mögliche, aber überschaubare Verbände gesetzt und jetzt kämpfen fast nur Helden gegen Helden. Sehr öde meiner Meinung nach.



Dawn of War und Dawn of War: Winter Assault hatten eine schöne Kampagne. Die kann man natürlich mit der jetzigen Kampagne vergleichen. Hier hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack. Mir persöhnlich gefallen beide. Dark Crusade und Soulstorm kannste aber knicken, da sie von vornerein geflopt haben. Was auch egal ist, da Dawn of War sowieso ein Multiplayer-Spiel ist. Und genau das ist Dawn of War. Und dass Helden gegen Helden kämpfen is ein Quatsch. Schau dir mal WC3 an…es sind immer noch zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele und in WC3 spielen die Helden eine viel grössere Rolle. 



> Also ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung reden, in Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts Version 2.301 kann man Hauptgebäude auch auf mit einander verbundenen Terrain bauen.


Was du meinst sind vorgelagerte Hauptquartiere. Die können die Panzer Elite, Amis und Wehrmacht bauen. Bei den Panzer Elite können aber keine Truppen dort produziert werden. Das ist ein Feldgebäude, welches vom Gegner eingenommen werden kann. 



> Lol, "die Leute" klagen über den fehlenden Basisbau generell und somit auch im SP. DoW2 ist fast zum reinen MP Titel mutiert, wobei der Ursprung von Dawn of War immer mit starken Kampagnen daher kam und der MP nettes Beiwerk war. Denn nur durch die Kampagne lernte man die Intentionen der einzelnen Parteien lernen und das geht völlig unter im neuen Teil.


Nein, SP und MP kann man nicht vergleichen wie du es schon sagtest. Der MP war in DoW1 der Hauptkern. Sowie das auch in CoH der Fall ist. Warum wohl lief sonst ne lange Beta von CoH gerade eben? Wegen der Kampagne? 


> Na wenn du es lieber weniger anspruchsvoll magst ist das ja dein gutes Recht, aber fast alle anderen mögen es anspruchsvoll und wollen sich um mehr kümmern als bloß nur um die Verbände.


Anspruchslos? Ich hab doch die Argumente vorgelegt. Was fehlt sind deine Gegenargumente. Ich kann mich gerne wiederholen: In CoH gab es auch nur 4-6 Gebäude. Diese wurden nur im Stützpunkt-Bereich gebaut und wurden dementsprechend nie angegriffen in einem normalen Siegmarken-Spiel. 


> Da sagst du es ja selbst, der Einfluss der Deckung ist extrem geworden in DoW2. Bei aller Liebe, aber mit dem neuen Deckungssystem verkommt das Gameplay zum reinen Stellungskrieg.


Da man flankieren kann, und besonders da man Nahkampfeinheiten besitzt ist das nicht der Fall. Du hast das Spiel noch nicht im Griff 


> Dawn of War war und ist immer extrem martialisch und so war der Nahkampf elementar im MP von DoW1, dieser hat jedoch an Wert verloren im Nachfolger.


Hm? Tut mir leid, aber das ist Falsch. Während man in DoW1 mit seinen Nahkampfeinheiten den Fernkampfeinheiten immer hinterherrennen musste (Katz und Maus-Spiel), hat sich das in DoW2 stark verändert. Durch die vorhin erwähnte Physik, lassen sich Fernkampfeinheiten durch Nahkampfeinheiten zu Boden werfen oder sie können weite Sprünge auf den Gegner einlegen, um ihn attackieren zu können. Eine Katz und Maus-Jagd im Sinne von DoW1 gibt es faktisch nicht meh. 



> Da lässt man nur die Helden kämpfen weil sie hunderte Schüsse aushalten.


 Das ist Kein WC3. Sie halten überhaupt nicht 100 Schüsse ab. Ausser du setzt mehrere Kombos ein, die dies ermöglichen. Aber dann kennt man das Spiel auch besser als du^^


> Man brauch im MP von DoW2 bloß schwere MG Truppen in bester Deckung zu verschanzen und der Gegner kommt gar nicht in die Nähe um einen Flammenwerfer einzusetzen.


Und genau das sagt ein typischer Anfänger: Es gibt nahkampfeinheiten, die springen auf den Gegner, wenn sie durch Kombos und Auras nicht unterdrückt werden. Sie können die Bolter auch einfach flankieren. Besonders beim Flammenwerfer mit Sergeant kein Problem, da sie durch ihre Spezialaura imun gegen Unterdrückungsfeuer werden. 
Ausserdem gibt es Fernkampfeinheiten auf grosser Distanz, die die Bolter outrangen. Weiter gibt es Granaten, die Bolter zu Bodenwerfen und somit in der Setuptime angreifbar sind. Schlussendlich gibt es noch Teleporteinheiten und Sprungeinheiten, die diese Boltereinheiten ohne Probleme ausloeschen koennen. Zu guter letzt gibt es noch verschiedene Fähigkeiten von Helden usw. die festgesetzten aus ihrer Stellung herauslocken.
In DoW1 war das helftiger: Wer Tac gespammt hat mit Bolter, hatte das Spiel meist schon gewonnen. 


> Somit ist der Kampf ich sage mal "stellungsintensiver" geworden und das war noch nie der Sinn und Zweck des Warhammer:40k Universums in Sachen Kampf!


Eben nicht, wie häufig erläutert. 



> In CoH blieben Leichen aber spürbar länger liegen. Die Performance hätte bei den wenigen Einheiten kaum gelitten im Zeitalter der dual und quad Prozessoren.


Hier steckt wieder Unwissenheit. Die „Leichen“ sind in der Anfangsphase keine Tote sondern Verwundete, die von Sanitätern aufgelesen werden können. Das ist ein Teil des Gameplays und gewollt. Danach verschwinden die Leichen. Vielleicht wird das in DoW2 auch mal Leichen geben, die etwas laenger auf dem Schlachtfeld bleiben. Das weiss ich nicht, denn ich bin kein Relic-Entwickler. 


> Man sehe sich GTA IV an, hunderte Autos, hunderte Personen, dutzende Leichen ohne Perfomanceeinbruch vorausgesetzt das Spiel läuft auch ohne diese Stressmomente [für die Hardware] flüssig.


GTA wurde so schlecht programmiert, hier musst du gar nicht erst mit Performance kommen 
ausserdem muss DoW2 im Multiplayer spielbar sein, nicht auf dem individuellen Rechner. Momentan laufen die Spiele ziemlich gut. Es laggt weitaus weniger als in der Beta. Natürlich gibt es bei einigen noch Performance-Schwaechen. 



> Warum soll es übertrieben sein, wenn alle Leichen liegen bleiben, das Spiel handelt von einem Krieg oder nicht? Und DoW1 wusste das auch noch.


ich Sprach von Leichenteilen, nicht von Leichen. 




> Du kannst es drehen wie du willst. Nur weil man scheinbar "gezwungen" ist, besser auf seine Einheiten "aufzupassen", bietet das noch lange nicht automatisch "zusätzliche Taktiken" an. Alles was du aufzählt gab es in anderer Form und meiner Meinung nach durchdachterer Form schon in DoW1.


Schau dir CoH an, dann weisst du, dass es schoen durchdacht ist. Zu drehen gibt es gar nix. Wenn du lieber auf dem Feld verstärken willst, solltest du bei DoW1 bleiben. Jedem das Seine. 



> Wie gesagt, wenn die Gefechte mal länger dauern, weil man sich warhammer untypisch eingegraben hat! Das ist ja wie im ersten Weltkrieg, wo monatelang nur Artillerie verschossen wurde und rein gar nichts passierte.


Neh, siehe vorher.



> Bleib ich auch, wenn ich mal wieder lust auf Dawn of War habe. Dass es schwere Panzer gibt habe ich nicht bestritten, nur dass ihr Dasein an Sinn verloren hat ohne Basisbau.


In CoH-STD-Spiel wurde mit den Fahrzeugen auch nie Stützpunktgebäude angegriffen. Das Gleiche hier in DoW2. 



> Lol, Steam ist nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass ein Spiel flüssig läuft.


Habe ich so auch nicht gemeint. Nur gibt es lauter Stimmen, die eben behaupten, Steam fördere zur Trägheit bei, was eben nicht stimmt.


> Patches kann man bei nonsteam Spielen auch "sehr schnell" bei z.B. 4players laden. Das ist kein Argument. Das Spiel installiert sich nicht schneller als gleichgroße nonsteam Spiele, auch kein Argument.


ach denkste? Hier muss das Spiel nur runtergeladen werden bzw. von der DVD kopiert werden. Gross installiert wird dementsprechend nicht. (Ausnahme: Gfwl) Beim ersten Start von DoW2 werden noch zusätzliche Ordner erstellt und das wars dann auch schon. Das Patchen geht schneller vom Band, da alles über Steam läuft (keine grossen Eintragungen ins System//registry, das Spiel lässt sich sowieso auf jeden Rechner „installieren“). Hier geht es um Fakten: Bereits jetzt gab es drei Patches in der Retail-Version. Das hätte mit CoH und DoW1 so nicht geklappt. Einer der Gründe ist Steam und das verbesserte Patch-System. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen langsamen Patches und Steam, entscheide ich mich lieber für das geringere „Übel“.


> Man hätte es auch einfach bei Steam belassen können und nicht noch zusätzlich den Spieler nötigen Windows Live zu installieren, das müllt nur den PC zu und kann nicht mehr als Steam schon kann. Ich habe kein Problem mit Relic Online und das beste daran ist, es ist Spielintern und müllt mir nicht meinen Rechner mit Zusatzsoftware zu.


Steam ist dazu gar nicht in der Lage. Es stellt nur den Dienst zur Verfügung. Windows Live hingegen ist genau dazu da. GFWL ist auch spielintern. Du brauchst den externen Client nur für Kodes etc. Eigentlich nicht mal nötig. Relic Online macht Probleme, das vor allem durch das NetCode-Problem. 


> Es ist aber nicht normal, dass man sich das komplette Interface erst durch ein Match erklären kann, dafür gibt es Tutorials! World in Conflict hatte auch ein super Tutorial ohne Basisbau.
> Ich bin nicht generell gegen Spiele ohne Basisbau, damit wir uns richtig verstehen. World in Conflict ist eines meiner Lieblingsspiele und das Spiel macht es vor, wie ein Gameplay ohne Basisbau auszusehen hat.


Tja, im Single Player gibt’s ja in der ersten Mission dazu die Möglichkeit, sich mit dem System vertraut zu machen. Kenne einige, die mit RTS absolut gar nix am Hut haben und haben das System mit dem SP schnell kapiert.
MP2 ist tatsächlich nicht ganz einsteigerfreundlich. Aber trotzdem sollten die wenigsten damit Probleme haben. DoW2 ist ja auch ein MP-Spiel. ^^


----------



## Pwned666 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich kauf mir keine RTS wegen dem Singleplayer. Da gibt es bessere Spiele für @ Destroyer2o2.

SC2 wird genauso ein reines MP Game. Kann mich an die Story von SC1 nichtma mehr erinneren inzwischen da ich es soviel im MP gespielt habe.

Hier mal nen interessantes MP Video:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/43900.html

Die werden nich umsonst released...


----------



## omach (28. Februar 2009)

Hab's zwar schon bei pcgh gepostet, hoffe aber, dasss sich keiner dran stößt, wenn ich meine Meinung hier nochmal verkünde:

 Ich finde DoW 2 liegt (als Gesamtpaket) weit unter 91%! Ich würde höchstens 80% vergeben.
Relic hat bisher mit seinen RTS-Titel immer wieder neue Maßstäbe und vor allem abseits des mainstreams (c&c bzw. blizzard) gesetzt.
Das neue DoW 2 ist in dieser Hinsicht ein Rückschritt in allen Belangen. MMN ist der Genremix und die Vereinfachung nicht geglückt. Auch die Schlachten haben z.B. im Vergleich zu CoH an Intensität deutlich abgenommen.
Ich kann den Schritt Richtung Mainstream aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht -insbesondere mit dem anstehenden Starcraft 2- nachvollziehen, bin aber als treuer Relic und Warhammer-Fan eher enttäuscht.
50€ war mir das Spiel nicht Wert. Naja hab's jetzt trotzdem aus England für 25€ bestellt. Somit haben die ihr Geld und ich ein neues Warhammer-Spiel.
Vielleicht wird ein zukünftiges Add-On auch Spielmodi bringen, die mehr in eine relic-typische Richtung gehen.


----------



## Destroyer2o2 (28. Februar 2009)

Just-Me am 28.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Dawn of War und Dawn of War: Winter Assault hatten eine schöne Kampagne. Die kann man natürlich mit der jetzigen Kampagne vergleichen. Hier hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack. Mir persöhnlich gefallen beide. Dark Crusade und Soulstorm kannste aber knicken, da sie von vornherein geflopt haben. Was auch egal ist, da Dawn of War sowieso ein Multiplayer-Spiel ist. Und genau das ist Dawn of War. Und dass Helden gegen Helden kämpfen is ein Quatsch. Schau dir mal WC3 an…es sind immer noch zwei völlig verschiedene Spiele und in WC3 spielen die Helden eine viel grössere Rolle.


Du redest von "geflopt". Um deinen hanebüchenen Kommentaren mehr an Ausdruck zu verleihen solltest du vielleicht mal anfangen zu argumentieren, in dem Fall mit Verkaufszahlen. Mir ist nämlich neu, dass Dark Crusade gefloppt sei.
Und wenn du mit "gefloppt" eine schlechte Kampagne meinst kann ich das erneut nicht Nachvollziehen, denn mir gefiel das Planeten erobern in Dark Crusade sehr, hatte was von TW. Du kannst Dawn of War nicht als reinen MP Titel abstempeln, da einem nur durch die SP-Kampagne die einzelnen Intentionen und Verhalten der verschiedenen Parteien klar wurde. Das Spiel handelt von Warhammer:40k Universum , falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist. Gäbe es keinen SP, wüsste man auch nicht warum es Space Marines und Chaos Space Marines gibt. Demnach ist Dawn of War primär ein SinglePlayer-Spiel!
Und natürlich kämpfen Helden gegen Helden, weil man die mächtigste Einheit des Gegners am schnellsten mit der eigenen mächtigsten Einheit und mit Unterstützung von anderen Verbänden platt macht.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > Also ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung reden, in Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts Version 2.301 kann man Hauptgebäude auch auf mit einander verbundenen Terrain bauen.
> 
> 
> Was du meinst sind vorgelagerte Hauptquartiere. Die können die Panzer Elite, Amis und Wehrmacht bauen. Bei den Panzer Elite können aber keine Truppen dort produziert werden. Das ist ein Feldgebäude, welches vom Gegner eingenommen werden kann.


Du willst es einfach nicht zugeben, sag doch einfach, dass ich Recht habe: Man kann in miteinander verbunden Terrains überall Hauptgebäude bauen, sei es nur mit Panzerelite oder Amis, Hauptsache es geht und nichts anderes habe ich gesagt!



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, SP und MP kann man nicht vergleichen wie du es schon sagtest. Der MP war in DoW1 der Hauptkern. Sowie das auch in CoH der Fall ist. Warum wohl lief sonst ne lange Beta von CoH gerade eben? Wegen der Kampagne?


Der SP war in DoW1 der Hauptkern, wie ich oben bereits erläuterte. Und dass in Coh der Hauptkern der MP war ist Quatsch, schließlich gibt es in Opposing Fronts drei Kampagnen, alle exzellent vertont inklusive diverser Videos und Fotos. Sicherlich war es aufwendiger dem Spiel eine Kampagne zu stricken als einen Multiplayer, sogar Blobby Volley hat einen Netzwerk Multiplayer. Gerade in einem WW2 RTS ist die Kampagne das Hauptaugenmerk, sodass man historische Schlachten nachspielen darf.
Klar wird der MP getestet, wenn man sowas schon anbieten, soll es ja funktionieren?!



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > Na wenn du es lieber weniger anspruchsvoll magst ist das ja dein gutes Recht, aber fast alle anderen mögen es anspruchsvoll und wollen sich um mehr kümmern als bloß nur um die Verbände.
> 
> 
> Anspruchslos? Ich hab doch die Argumente vorgelegt. Was fehlt sind deine Gegenargumente. Ich kann mich gerne wiederholen: In CoH gab es auch nur 4-6 Gebäude. Diese wurden nur im Stützpunkt-Bereich gebaut und wurden dementsprechend nie angegriffen in einem normalen Siegmarken-Spiel.


Und wieder ein Musterbeispiel dafür, dass du nicht richtig liest. "Anspruchslos" habe ich nicht geschrieben, das hast du daraus gemacht, obwohl weniger Anspruch nicht gleich kein Anspruch bedeutet. Auch ich kann mich nur wiederholen: In CoH gab es pro Fraktion 6 und mehr Gebäude die überall platziert werden und dementsprechend auch schnell angegriffen werden konnten.
Nehmen wir mal an, man könne in CoH nur im Anfangsbereich Hauptgebäude bauen, dann wäre es taktisch klug, als Gegner diese sofort zu vernichten damit der andere keine Truppen mehr produzieren kann. Das soll dir mal verdeutlichen was du für einen Blödsinn schreibst, selbstverständlich werden die Gebäude im MP angegriffen, wenn du es nicht gemacht hast, hast du auch nie gewonnen. Soviel auch zu dem Thema ich sei ein Anfänger, kann dich gerne mal virtuell platt machen, wenn du dich trauen solltest.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > Da sagst du es ja selbst, der Einfluss der Deckung ist extrem geworden in DoW2. Bei aller Liebe, aber mit dem neuen Deckungssystem verkommt das Gameplay zum reinen Stellungskrieg.
> 
> 
> Da man flankieren kann, und besonders da man Nahkampfeinheiten besitzt ist das nicht der Fall. Du hast das Spiel noch nicht im Griff


Interessanter Einwand lol, Nahkampfeinheiten kommen im Normalfall erst gar nicht an einem heran, wenn man sich geschickt verschanzt.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > Dawn of War war und ist immer extrem martialisch und so war der Nahkampf elementar im MP von DoW1, dieser hat jedoch an Wert verloren im Nachfolger.
> 
> 
> Hm? Tut mir leid, aber das ist Falsch. Während man in DoW1 mit seinen Nahkampfeinheiten den Fernkampfeinheiten immer hinterherrennen musste (Katz und Maus-Spiel), hat sich das in DoW2 stark verändert. Durch die vorhin erwähnte Physik, lassen sich Fernkampfeinheiten durch Nahkampfeinheiten zu Boden werfen oder sie können weite Sprünge auf den Gegner einlegen, um ihn attackieren zu können. Eine Katz und Maus-Jagd im Sinne von DoW1 gibt es faktisch nicht meh.


Tut mir auch leid, aber das ist falsch. In DoW1 konnten alle Nahkampfeinheiten wesentlichen schneller laufen als die Fernkampfeinheiten, sodass man innerhalb weniger Sekunden jeden Gegner in den Kampf gezwungen hat. Witzig finde ich ja, dass du deine Fernkampfeinheiten aus dem Kampf genommen hast sobald Nahkämpfer vom Gegner kamen. Normalerweise lässt man nämlich reine Fernkämpfer nie ohne Schutz auf den Gegner los.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Kein WC3. Sie halten überhaupt nicht 100 Schüsse ab. Ausser du setzt mehrere Kombos ein, die dies ermöglichen. Aber dann kennt man das Spiel auch besser als du^^


Logik? Wenn ich schreibe, dass Helden in DoW2 geschätzt 100 Schuss vertragen können, muss ich ja wohl auch wissen wie das möglich ist [Thema:Kombos]. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass du nur von deiner Unwissenheit ablenken willst.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau das sagt ein typischer Anfänger: Es gibt nahkampfeinheiten, die springen auf den Gegner, wenn sie durch Kombos und Auras nicht unterdrückt werden. Sie können die Bolter auch einfach flankieren. Besonders beim Flammenwerfer mit Sergeant kein Problem, da sie durch ihre Spezialaura imun gegen Unterdrückungsfeuer werden.
> Ausserdem gibt es Fernkampfeinheiten auf grosser Distanz, die die Bolter outrangen. Weiter gibt es Granaten, die Bolter zu Bodenwerfen und somit in der Setuptime angreifbar sind. Schlussendlich gibt es noch Teleporteinheiten und Sprungeinheiten, die diese Boltereinheiten ohne Probleme ausloeschen koennen. Zu guter letzt gibt es noch verschiedene Fähigkeiten von Helden usw. die festgesetzten aus ihrer Stellung herauslocken.


Klingt ja ganz toll was du alles scheinbar weißt nur du vergisst, dass der Sergeant schon längst tot ist, bevor es ankommt. Und normalerweise schützt man seine Flanken^^.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier steckt wieder Unwissenheit. Die „Leichen“ sind in der Anfangsphase keine Tote sondern Verwundete, die von Sanitätern aufgelesen werden können. Das ist ein Teil des Gameplays und gewollt. Danach verschwinden die Leichen. Vielleicht wird das in DoW2 auch mal Leichen geben, die etwas laenger auf dem Schlachtfeld bleiben. Das weiss ich nicht, denn ich bin kein Relic-Entwickler.


Was du für einen Blödsinn schreibst, schreibst von Unwissenheit meinerseits aber wiederholst mich dann mit eigenen Worten...



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA wurde so schlecht programmiert, hier musst du gar nicht erst mit Performance kommen


Komisch bei mir läuft es perfekt auf maximalen Einstellungen und mit einer ATI Grafikkarte und damit bin ich nicht der Einzige, das Spiel verlangt nunmal für gehobenen Genuss einen Quad Core.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > Warum soll es übertrieben sein, wenn alle Leichen liegen bleiben, das Spiel handelt von einem Krieg oder nicht? Und DoW1 wusste das auch noch.
> 
> 
> ich Sprach von Leichenteilen, nicht von Leichen.


Interessant dann zitiere doch mal die Stelle, an der du von Leichenteilen und der Anzeigedauer schreibst...



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ach denkste? Hier muss das Spiel nur runtergeladen werden bzw. von der DVD kopiert werden. Gross installiert wird dementsprechend nicht. (Ausnahme: Gfwl) Beim ersten Start von DoW2 werden noch zusätzliche Ordner erstellt und das wars dann auch schon. Das Patchen geht schneller vom Band, da alles über Steam läuft (keine grossen Eintragungen ins System//registry, das Spiel lässt sich sowieso auf jeden Rechner „installieren“). Hier geht es um Fakten: Bereits jetzt gab es drei Patches in der Retail-Version. Das hätte mit CoH und DoW1 so nicht geklappt. Einer der Gründe ist Steam und das verbesserte Patch-System. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen langsamen Patches und Steam, entscheide ich mich lieber für das geringere „Übel“.


Rede ich hier mit einem totalen Noob oder was. Was glaubst du denn was "installieren" bedeutet? Lösung: Es werden die Daten von der DVD kopiert/extrahiert. Aus diesem Grund wird DoW2 mindestens genauso "groß" installiert wie jedes andere gleichgroße nonsteam Spiel.
Außerdem wird Steam und Windows Live installiert, dann will Steam updates, dann will Windows Live updates und dann das Spiel selbst. Umständlich hoch drei, ganz zu schweigen von der Dauer!
Apropos keine großen Eintragungen in die registry: Hast du dir mal angeguckt wie oft sich Steam darin verewig hat, ich glaube kaum! 
Dass es bereits jetzt drei Updates für DoW2 gab, lässt ja deutlich über den Ausliferungszustand zweifeln.



			
				Just-Me am 28.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Steam ist dazu gar nicht in der Lage. Es stellt nur den Dienst zur Verfügung. Windows Live hingegen ist genau dazu da. GFWL ist auch spielintern. Du brauchst den externen Client nur für Kodes etc. Eigentlich nicht mal nötig. Relic Online macht Probleme, das vor allem durch das NetCode-Problem.


Windows Live ist gar nicht spielintern, schreib keinen Quatsch. Natürlich ist der Client nicht nötig, aber man hat ja keine Wahl, installiert wird einfach alles.


----------



## Xaranas (28. Februar 2009)

ich würd eher sagen, echtzeittaktik, strategiespiel ist es ja wirklich keins...


----------



## TheChicky (28. Februar 2009)

Was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit euren 50€ für DOW2? 

Das Spiel kostet in fast allen Geschäften nur 39,90€. Ist doch ein fairer Preis!


----------



## Just-Me (28. Februar 2009)

> Du redest von "geflopt". Um deinen hanebüchenen Kommentaren mehr an Ausdruck zu verleihen solltest du vielleicht mal anfangen zu argumentieren, in dem Fall mit Verkaufszahlen. Mir ist nämlich neu, dass Dark Crusade gefloppt sei.
> Und wenn du mit "gefloppt" eine schlechte Kampagne meinst kann ich das erneut nicht Nachvollziehen, denn mir gefiel das Planeten erobern in Dark Crusade sehr, hatte was von TW.


Das ist deine Meinung; der Grossteil der Community (und Magazinen) fand sie total langweilig (im Gegensatz zu DoW2). 


> Du kannst Dawn of War nicht als reinen MP Titel abstempeln, da einem nur durch die SP-Kampagne die einzelnen Intentionen und Verhalten der verschiedenen Parteien klar wurde. Das Spiel handelt von Warhammer:40k Universum , falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist. Gäbe es keinen SP, wüsste man auch nicht warum es Space Marines und Chaos Space Marines gibt. Demnach ist Dawn of War primär ein SinglePlayer-Spiel!


Kernpunkt bleibt Multiplayer. Dawn of War ohne guten Multiplayer ist so gut wie gar nix wert. Dawn of War mit schlechten SP ist verkraftbar (siehe Dark Crusade/Soulstorm). Ausserdem gab es in DoW Classic auch nur die SM-Kampagnen. 


> Und natürlich kämpfen Helden gegen Helden, weil man die mächtigste Einheit des Gegners am schnellsten mit der eigenen mächtigsten Einheit und mit Unterstützung von anderen Verbänden platt macht.


Sagst es ja selber, mit der Unterstützung. Das ist kein Held gegen Held, aber in einem der grösseren Gefechte darf der Held nicht fehlen. Wieso auch? In WC3 unterstützt die Armee den Helden. In DoW2 ist es umgekehrt. Ein Held alleine ist (je nach Ausstattung) fast nix wert. 


> Du willst es einfach nicht zugeben, sag doch einfach, dass ich Recht habe: Man kann in miteinander verbunden Terrains überall Hauptgebäude bauen, sei es nur mit Panzerelite oder Amis, Hauptsache es geht und nichts anderes habe ich gesagt!


Vorgelagerte Hauptquartiere kann man nicht bauen. Zivile Gebäude werden besetzt und damit ausgerüstet. Das sind Feldgebäude. Man kann dort Einheiten verstärken und mit Upgrades heilen. Aber auch Einheiten können dort gebaut werden (zumindest bei den Amis und der Wehrmacht). Dieses Prinzip haben wir auch in DoW2 mithilfe der Portalen/Tunnels und den Feldverstärkungsgebäuden à la Teleporter Relays. Da gibt’s nix zuzugeben. Ich erkläre dir hier nur das Spielprinzip von CoH.


> Der SP war in DoW1 der Hauptkern, wie ich oben bereits erläuterte. Und dass in Coh der Hauptkern der MP war ist Quatsch, schließlich gibt es in Opposing Fronts drei Kampagnen, alle exzellent vertont inklusive diverser Videos und Fotos. Sicherlich war es aufwendiger dem Spiel eine Kampagne zu stricken als einen Multiplayer, sogar Blobby Volley hat einen Netzwerk Multiplayer. Gerade in einem WW2 RTS ist die Kampagne das Hauptaugenmerk, sodass man historische Schlachten nachspielen darf.
> Klar wird der MP getestet, wenn man sowas schon anbieten, soll es ja funktionieren?!


Kampagnen gehören dazu; aber der Grossteil spielt nach der Kampage den Multiplayer-Part und deswegen gibt es diese Beta (sonst würde sie ja nicht laufen ^^). Man spielt einige Stunden die Kampagne. Im Multiplayer hingegen verbringt man zusammengezählt mehrere Tage bis Monate.  Kenne einige Leute, die CoH einzig wegen dem Multiplayer gekauft haben, da der einfach genial ist. SP-WW2-RTS/RTT-Titel gibt es haufenweise. Was glaubst du, worüber in den Communities geplaudert wird? Über die Kampagnen?



> Und wieder ein Musterbeispiel dafür, dass du nicht richtig liest. "Anspruchslos" habe ich nicht geschrieben, das hast du daraus gemacht, obwohl weniger Anspruch nicht gleich kein Anspruch bedeutet. Auch ich kann mich nur wiederholen: In CoH gab es pro Fraktion 6 und mehr Gebäude die überall platziert werden und dementsprechend auch schnell angegriffen werden konnten.


Das ist einfach falsch. Darüber werde ich sicher nicht mit dir diskutieren. Ich kenne das Spiel in und auswendig und habe es nun einige Male erklärt. Ich bin kein Lehrer an der Baumschule.


> Nehmen wir mal an, man könne in CoH nur im Anfangsbereich Hauptgebäude bauen, dann wäre es taktisch klug, als Gegner diese sofort zu vernichten damit der andere keine Truppen mehr produzieren kann.


Die Kämpfe finden auf dem Feld statt, nicht im Stützpunkt. Man kann dort vordreschen und zurückziehende Truppen auszulöschen. Aber dabei geht es hier nicht primär um die Zerstörung der Basis. Ausnahme: Der Gegner hat keine Armee mehr. Wie schonmal erwähnt: Ohne Armee ist das Spiel sowieso gelaufen. 


> Das soll dir mal verdeutlichen was du für einen Blödsinn schreibst, selbstverständlich werden die Gebäude im MP angegriffen, wenn du es nicht gemacht hast, hast du auch nie gewonnen. Soviel auch zu dem Thema ich sei ein Anfänger, kann dich gerne mal virtuell platt machen, wenn du dich trauen solltest.


Nein: Es werden nur Feldgebäude angegriffen. Ich spreche hier von einem Standard-CoH-Spiel mit Siegmarken-System. Mein lieber Scholli, du brauchst mir CoH nicht zu erklären. Du verzapfst hier Unwissenheit über Unwissenheit. Am Ende eines Spiels, wenn alle Siegmarken im Besitz waren, hat man entweder gewartet (Gegner gibt auf) oder die Basis angegriffen. Das hatte logischerweise keinen Einfluss auf den Ausgang des Gefechts. Natürlich gab es auch Fälle, bei dem man die Basis angegriffen hat; das kann man aber auch in DoW2 um den Gegner von seinen Siegmarken wegzulocken. Darum geht’s: Die Siegmarken!  


> Interessanter Einwand lol, Nahkampfeinheiten kommen im Normalfall erst gar nicht an einem heran, wenn man sich geschickt verschanzt.


Ich hab es dir erklärt. Darauf gehe ich nicht mehr ein. Wenn du meine Vorschläge und Erklärungen zu den zahlreichen Möglichkeiten nicht verstehen kannst oder willst, ist es sinnlos normal darüber zu diskutieren.



> Tut mir auch leid, aber das ist falsch. In DoW1 konnten alle Nahkampfeinheiten wesentlichen schneller laufen als die Fernkampfeinheiten, sodass man innerhalb weniger Sekunden jeden Gegner in den Kampf gezwungen hat. Witzig finde ich ja, dass du deine Fernkampfeinheiten aus dem Kampf genommen hast sobald Nahkämpfer vom Gegner kamen. Normalerweise lässt man nämlich reine Fernkämpfer nie ohne Schutz auf den Gegner los.


Ich werde hier nicht weiter darauf eingehen. Habe darüber nun schon zu oft darüber geschrieben. 



> Logik? Wenn ich schreibe, dass Helden in DoW2 geschätzt 100 Schuss vertragen können, muss ich ja wohl auch wissen wie das möglich ist [Thema:Kombos]. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass du nur von deiner Unwissenheit ablenken willst.


Hier steht nix Relevantes.


> Klingt ja ganz toll was du alles scheinbar weißt nur du vergisst, dass der Sergeant schon längst tot ist, bevor es ankommt. Und normalerweise schützt man seine Flanken^^.


Hier steht nix Releavantes; habe ich nun schon einige Male erklärt. 


> Was du für einen Blödsinn schreibst, schreibst von Unwissenheit meinerseits aber wiederholst mich dann mit eigenen Worten...


Hier steht nix Relevantes.


> Komisch bei mir läuft es perfekt auf maximalen Einstellungen und mit einer ATI Grafikkarte und damit bin ich nicht der Einzige, das Spiel verlangt nunmal für gehobenen Genuss einen Quad Core.


Übertriebene Hardwareanforderungen, die dem Finale nicht gerecht werden. 



> Interessant dann zitiere doch mal die Stelle, an der du von Leichenteilen und der Anzeigedauer schreibst...


Selber gucken. Anzeigedauer habe ich in DoW2 übrigens nicht erwähnt. kA wie du jetzt darauf kommst. 



> Rede ich hier mit einem totalen Noob oder was. Was glaubst du denn was "installieren" bedeutet? Lösung: Es werden die Daten von der DVD kopiert/extrahiert. Aus diesem Grund wird DoW2 mindestens genauso "groß" installiert wie jedes andere gleichgroße nonsteam Spiel.
> Außerdem wird Steam und Windows Live installiert, dann will Steam updates, dann will Windows Live updates und dann das Spiel selbst. Umständlich hoch drei, ganz zu schweigen von der Dauer!


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Installation_(Computer)
Wenn ich an GoW denke, das nenne ich mal ne lange Installation. 


> Apropos keine großen Eintragungen in die registry: Hast du dir mal angeguckt wie oft sich Steam darin verewig hat, ich glaube kaum!
> Dass es bereits jetzt drei Updates für DoW2 gab, lässt ja deutlich über den Ausliferungszustand zweifeln.


So kann man es auch sehen. Ich seh das anders. Kein Spiel ist zu Beginn völlig frei von Fehlern. Das Wichtige ist der gute Support.
1.1 war übrigens gut spielbar. Probleme gab es bei zu hohen Einstellungen in Verbund mit Vista32. 


> Windows Live ist gar nicht spielintern, schreib keinen Quatsch. Natürlich ist der Client nicht nötig, aber man hat ja keine Wahl, installiert wird einfach alles.


Da hast du Recht. Trotzdem kann ich alle Vorkehrungen intern lösen (Spiel suchen etc.)
Wenn du kein Gfwl magst, bleib halt beim Gamespy. Ich bin froh, dass wir etwas viel Besseres nun haben. Sowas wie Battle.Net wäre natürlich noch idealer gewesen wäre. Aber ich kann damit leben. Bei Gamespy hätte ich sicher nen Rückzieher gemacht.

Achja:


----------



## Destroyer2o2 (28. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ist der Punkt erreicht, an dem ich diese Diskussion beende. Du bist nicht nur unsachlich und rechthaberisch, nein sondern auch noch größtenteils unwissend.
Jeder weiß, dass Dawn of War ohne Singleplayer kein Dawn of War ist. Dawn of War beschreibt ein Warhammer Universum, in dem Fall im Zeitalter 40k. Das komplette System, die Zusammenhänge werden in der Kampagne aufgegriffen, NICHT im MP. Der MP ist bloß Beiwerk, sonst hätte man nicht das Warhammer:40k Universum aufgegriffen.

Ich bin mir bei dir ziemlich sicher, dass du nicht mals CoHpposing Fronts hast. Jeder der es besitzt weiß, dass man vollwertige Hauptgebäude ("Vorgelagerte Hauptquartiere") überall in miteinander verbundenen Terrains bauen kann. Die tommys können sogar ihr Quartier einpacken und woanders hinfahren und dort alles erneut aufbauen. Diese Gebäude sind keine zivilen Gebäude und können auch nicht eingenommen werden.
Ich kenne keine Leute die CoH ohne Kampagne überhaupt gekauft hätten. RTS im Zweiten Weltkrieg ohne Kampagne gibt es deshalb auch nicht!
Die Kämpfe in CoH drehen sich im MP unter den geschulten Leuten fast nur um Gebäude, da es einfacher geht eine Basis zu zerstören, als alle Standorte auf der Map einzunehmen und zu verteidigen. Primär kümmern sich die meisten um die Auslöschung der Basis. Deshalb haben die tommys den Vorteil bekommen, dass sie ihr Quartier einpacken können und mit einem Truck verlegen können. Das hat alles seinen Sinn und Zweck. 
Wenn man keine Armee mehr hat, baut man sich in Sekunden eine neue, selbstverständlich ist das Spiel dann noch nicht zu Ende. Hast du das überhaupt schon mal länger als eine halbe Stunde gespielt?
In DoW2 geht es nur um die Siegmarken, nicht aber in CoH, das weiß jedes Kind.
Wenn man dich mal über deine Fehlinformationen anspricht, heißt es "nicht relevant", wie armselig, beinahe habe ich Mitleid.
Da du dir auch nichts annimmst, kann ich nur sagen bleib dumm und hoffentlich auf nimmer Wiedersehen!


----------



## Just-Me (28. Februar 2009)

> Jetzt ist der Punkt erreicht, an dem ich diese Diskussion beende. Du bist nicht nur unsachlich und rechthaberisch, nein sondern auch noch größtenteils unwissend.


Ach bin ich das?  Ich habe im Gegensatz zu dir alle drei Spiele richtig gezockt. Ich spreche hier sowohl aus eigener Erfahrung als auch aus Erfahrungen anderer aus den beiden Communities aus DoW und CoH.


> Jeder weiß, dass Dawn of War ohne Singleplayer kein Dawn of War ist. Dawn of War beschreibt ein Warhammer Universum, in dem Fall im Zeitalter 40k. Das komplette System, die Zusammenhänge werden in der Kampagne aufgegriffen, NICHT im MP. Der MP ist bloß Beiwerk, sonst hätte man nicht das Warhammer:40k Universum aufgegriffen.


Dawn of War hat beides und das ist natürlich auch gut so. Habe ich auch nie das Gegenteil behauptet. Der SP gehört zum RTS. Nur dass der MP eine wichtigere Rolle in DoW/CoH spielt. Die Kampagnen von Soulstorm und Dark Crusade waren einfach zu grottig. Der grosse Spass und Zeitfaktor beginnen erst mit dem Multiplayer. Aber das habe ich schon einmal irgendwo erwähnt.   
Dasselbe gilt übrigens auch für DoW2. Der SP ist in vielen Augen (auch in meinen Augen) besser als in DoW1. Es lohnt sich, den SP vor dem MP zu zocken. Nach dem SP kommt aber der wichtigere Teil: Der Multiplayer. Und das wird uns eine lange Zeit beschäfitgen sowie das in DoW und CoH der Fall war. SP dient dann nur noch als kleine Abwechslung für Zwischendurch. 



> Ich bin mir bei dir ziemlich sicher, dass du nicht mals CoHpposing Fronts hast. Jeder der es besitzt weiß, dass man vollwertige Hauptgebäude ("Vorgelagerte Hauptquartiere") überall in miteinander verbundenen Terrains bauen kann.


Vorgelagerte Hauptquartiere können überall in einem Zivilgebäude bezogen werden. Mehr gibt’s hier auch nicht zu sagen oder etwa doch? Gleich kommts…


> Die tommys können sogar ihr Quartier einpacken und woanders hinfahren und dort alles erneut aufbauen. Diese Gebäude sind keine zivilen Gebäude und können auch nicht eingenommen werden.


Die Briten haben ein anderes „Bausystem“. Dieses System wurde hier in dieser Diskussion nie aufgegriffen. Sie können drei Fahrzeuge bauen und überall platziert werden. Das ist korrekt. 


> Ich kenne keine Leute die CoH ohne Kampagne überhaupt gekauft hätten. RTS im Zweiten Weltkrieg ohne Kampagne gibt es deshalb auch nicht!


Nur dass hier der MP eben wieder der wichtigere Teil ist 


> Die Kämpfe in CoH drehen sich im MP unter den geschulten Leuten fast nur um Gebäude, da es einfacher geht eine Basis zu zerstören, als alle Standorte auf der Map einzunehmen und zu verteidigen.


 Hier geht’s um die Siegmarken. Das habe ich nun etwa ein Dutzend Mal erklärt. 





> Primär kümmern sich die meisten um die Auslöschung der Basis.


 Primär geht es darum, die Siegmarken zu erobern. 


> Deshalb haben die tommys den Vorteil bekommen, dass sie ihr Quartier einpacken können und mit einem Truck verlegen können. Das hat alles seinen Sinn und Zweck.


Das stimmt. Nur sind dies Fahrzeuge, die wieder offmap gekauft werden können. 


> Wenn man keine Armee mehr hat, baut man sich in Sekunden eine neue, selbstverständlich ist das Spiel dann noch nicht zu Ende. Hast du das überhaupt schon mal länger als eine halbe Stunde gespielt?


 Wenn man Map Controll hat und der Gegner keine Armee ist das Spiel so gut wie verloren.

Ausnahme: Man ist selbst schwer angeschlagen. Aber bei Map-Control ist das nicht relevant Es ist äusserst schwer, dies wieder zu drehen. In den meisten Fällen kann man kapitulieren. Aber ganz unmöglich ist es natürlich nicht. Kommt aber auch ganz auf die allgemeine Situation und Karte an. 
Die Spannenensten Spiele sind die knappen Siegmarkenvorsprünge, die man nun auch oft in DoW2 sieht. Eine komplette Zerstörung kommt automatisch mit der Kartenüberlegenheit (=Siegmarkenüberlegenheit) gleich.



> In DoW2 geht es nur um die Siegmarken, nicht aber in CoH, das weiß jedes Kind.


Ich schlaf grad ein 


> Wenn man dich mal über deine Fehlinformationen anspricht, heißt es "nicht relevant", wie armselig, beinahe habe ich Mitleid.


 Danke wofür auch immer 


> Da du dir auch nichts annimmst, kann ich nur sagen bleib dumm und hoffentlich auf nimmer Wiedersehen!


Tschaui QS-Spieler


----------



## Zapfenbaer (28. Februar 2009)

Pwned666 am 28.02.2009 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kauf mir keine RTS wegen dem Singleplayer. Da gibt es bessere Spiele für @ Destroyer2o2.
> 
> SC2 wird genauso ein reines MP Game. Kann mich an die Story von SC1 nichtma mehr erinneren inzwischen da ich es soviel im MP gespielt habe.



Und ich habe von Starcraft die Story in meinem SF-Archiv auf Platte stichpunktartig zusammengefaßt, mit Einheiten, Charakteren, Ausrüstung usw. Gehört nicht unbedingt hierher, nur als kleiner Hinweis, daß es Leute gibt, denen der Singleplayer SEHR wichtig ist. 

Und Destroyer2o2 hat völlig recht in einem Punkt: Ohne SP ist es kein Warhammer, weil im MP das Hintergrund-Universum mit all seinen Details keine Rolle spielt. Das einige Details im SP nicht korrekt berücksichtigt wurden, ist eine andere Sache und läßt sich bei einer Portierung eines Brettspiels nicht vermeiden.


----------



## SmokeJaguar (28. Februar 2009)

Destroyer2o2 am 28.02.2009 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist der Punkt erreicht, an dem ich diese Diskussion beende. Du bist nicht nur unsachlich und rechthaberisch, nein sondern auch noch größtenteils unwissend.
> Jeder weiß, dass Dawn of War ohne Singleplayer kein Dawn of War ist. Dawn of War beschreibt ein Warhammer Universum, in dem Fall im Zeitalter 40k. Das komplette System, die Zusammenhänge werden in der Kampagne aufgegriffen, NICHT im MP. Der MP ist bloß Beiwerk, sonst hätte man nicht das Warhammer:40k Universum aufgegriffen.




Da muss ich mich mal kurz einschalten. 

1. Bleibt mal bitte sachlich, das kann man ja schon als Spam beschreiben wie ihr beide hier auf einer persönlichene Ebene miteinander "diskutiert". 

2. Der DoW Single Player hat nicht mal ansatzweise die Zusammenhänge der Rassen beschrieben, höchstens tangiert. Wenn man das WH 40k Universum verstehen will, dann sollte man sich die Codex Bücher zulegen oder aber einfach mal im Internet nachlesen. Ich finde das ist kein Kritikpunkt.

3. Der Multiplayerpart ist sehr gelungen. Ich finde die taktische Tiefe ist ausgeprägter in DoW2. Flankieren ist nun erst mmöglich durch die stationären Trupps. Finde ich persönlich eine positive Veränderung. Die Tatsache, dass man seine Trupss nicht mehr überall verstärken kann finde ich auch gut, so macht ein taktischer Rückzug endlich Sinn. Militärisch gesehen gibt es immer Rückzüge um zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder zuzuschlagen. Das habe ich bei fast allen RTS vermisst. Endlich macht es Sinn...(gut, bei CoH ging das auch). 

4. Gebäude hätten gerne ein paar mehr sein können, Taktisch wichtig sind sie nicht, nur um neue und andere Einheiten und Techs zu erforschen bzw. zu bauen. Einfach ein paar mehr Einheiten zur Auswahl und ein bisschen höheres Bevölkerungslimit hätte ich mir gewünscht. 

5. Leichen....ganz ehrlich?! Was bringen die? Habt ihr irgendwo Zeit im MP in die Landschaft zu stieren? Ich nicht...also fällt das auch nicht wirklich auf. Im SP wäre es vielleicht ganz nett. 

6. Auch finde ich, die Nahkampfeinheiten viel wichtiger als in DoW 1, bzw. muss man sie gezielter auswählen. Um im DoW2 befestigte Stellungen auszuheben gibt es dafür bei jeder Fraktion die richtige Einheit., kann einen 1.Weltkrieg Grabenkampf nicht nachvollziehen...entweder flankiere ich, oder habe bei angeblichen uneinnehmbaren Stellungen einfach den Rest der Karte eingenommen und hungere den Gegner aus, es sei denn er verlässt seine Stellung und ist dann wieder angreifbar. Es gibt genug Möglicheiten.

Fazit....Mir gefällt DoW2 sehr gut und für 28 Euro bei CD-WOW auf Englisch auch ein fairer Preis. 
Bin aber jetzt schon auf die Erweiterungen gespannt.


----------



## NoCF_Spawn (28. Februar 2009)

Ich muss leider meinen in den News zitierten Beitrag korrigieren bzw. mit einem großen 'Contra' versehen.
Die Kampagne habe ich noch nicht zu Ende gespielt und zur Zeit erfreue ich mich doch lieber am MP.
Ich kämpfe jedoch mit häufigen Abstürzten im Multiplayer 3vs3 (Vista 32Bit) und habe dies sogar samt screenshot, dxdiag und warnings.txt an relic geschickt. Ein so verbuggtes Spiel würde bei mir ein deutliches Absinken der Wertung hervorrufen. Nach meinen Recherchen ist dieses Problem (besonders mit Vista x86) bereits bekannt und es wurde auch schon "versucht" zu patchen. Diese Release-Day-Patches nehmen langsam überhand und man fragt sich wofür ein Beta-Test überhaupt stattfindet. 

Also PC-Games, überdenkt nochmal eure 91%


----------



## Just-Me (1. März 2009)

dass es bei einigen noch zu Abstürzen kommt ist bekannt. Seit dem Patch ist diese Zahl aber auf ein Minimum gesunken. Ultra Einstellungen sind zurzeit nicht zu empfehlen auf einem Vista32bit-System. 
Crashes können übrigens vermieden werden, wenn die Einstellungen runtergeschraubt werden (zumindest war das vor dem Patch so). Wenn das bei dir nicht klappt, liegt es wohl nciht am Vista32. 

Alle bekannten Probleme hier:
http://community.dawnofwar2.com/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=12522


----------



## Pope (1. März 2009)

Da sich die Statements nahezu auf ein Wortgefecht von zwei Leutchen beschränken, wollte ich nochmal kurz einstreuen, dass man STEAM braucht, um spielen zu können. Damit ist das Spiel für mich nicht mehr kaufenswert und uninteressant. Vielleicht kann ich die Diskussion hiermit in eine etwas andere Richtung lenken.


----------



## Rabowke (1. März 2009)

Pope am 01.03.2009 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sich die Statements nahezu auf ein Wortgefecht von zwei Leutchen beschränken, wollte ich nochmal kurz einstreuen, dass man STEAM braucht, um spielen zu können. Damit ist das Spiel für mich nicht mehr kaufenswert und uninteressant. Vielleicht kann ich die Diskussion hiermit in eine etwas andere Richtung lenken.


Warum solltest du mit deinem Hinweis, den übrigens alle kennen, die Diskussion in eine andere Richtung lenken?

Wir reden hier vom Spielspass & vom Spiel an sich.

Wir reden nicht darüber, dass man zum Spielen Steam bzw. Live benötigt, sondern rein der Spielspass. 

Ich persönlich finde die integration von Live sehr gelungen, warum? Weil ich eh einen Gamertag auf der XBox360 habe und auf dieses Konto meine Gamerscore zu schreiben lassen kann. Freude von XBox360 sind auch Freunde auf dem PC ... sehr gut.


----------



## Nodhead (1. März 2009)

Rabowke am 01.03.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir reden hier vom Spielspass & vom Spiel an sich.


Man sollte aber das Ganze betrachten und nicht nur ausgewählte Teile. Packungsinhalt, Vertrieb, Konzept, Umsetzung, Bugs, Probleme mit externen Serviceprogrammen usw.


----------



## Pwned666 (1. März 2009)

SmokeJaguar am 28.02.2009 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Destroyer2o2 am 28.02.2009 21:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hab es auch bei CDWoW gekauft für den genannten Preis. Da kann man nichts falschen...

Hab gerade wieder drei geniale Spiele gemacht im MP. Teste gerade die Orks mit dem Kammondo Boss. Der hat geniale Upgrades wie den Rocketlauncher. 
Hinschleichen hinter einem feindlichen Panzer und von hinten mit einem schuss zerlegen... sehr sehr genial!  

Der Held gefällt mir von mal zu mal besser.


----------



## Rabowke (1. März 2009)

Nodhead am 01.03.2009 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 01.03.2009 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sag nochmal, wir reden hier vom Spielspass. Was du jetzt mit Packungsinhalt und externen Serviceprogrammen als Kriterium willst versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Ich geb dir ja Recht, dass man auf Steam und Live hinweisen muss als Magazin ... wurde gemacht.

Das Konzept & Umsetzung ist gelungen, nicht ohne Grund hat DoW II fast überall sehr hohe Wertungen.

Aber definierst du Spielspass tatsächlich darüber ob der Packungsinhalt stimmt bzw. der Vertrieb nach deinen Wünschen ist?  :-o   

Ich nicht ... für mich zählt das Spiel, und das ist in Ordnung. Hatte vorhin einen Crash 2 Desktop, das erste mal an diesem Wochenende ... meine Kumpels die es Coop durchgespielt haben, hatten keinen einzigen Fehler bislang.


----------



## der-jo (1. März 2009)

Destroyer2o2 am 27.02.2009 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> @Just-Me
> Wer seine Basis nicht gut geschützt hat, wurde auch schnell überrannt, wenn man zum Beispiel die Schwierigkeit "verrückt" wählte. Jedes Hauptgebäude ließ nur zwei Verteidigungsanlagen zu. Demnach musste man schnell dafür sorgen, dass man ein zweites und ein drittes baut,



ok, es ist hart aber das muss raus:


> *
> Wer sowas sagt, hat nichtmal stufe 1 von 100 im "Meistern und verstehen"  von Strategiespielen verstanden.
> 
> Wer beim Thema balancing das wort KI erwähnt hätte besser nichts gesagt.
> *


Das Topic dreht sich zwar eigentlich um das Kampagnespiel gegen KI, aber die von uns geführte Diskussion drehte sich um das Spiel an sich, und das ist eben eigentlich ein reiner Multiplayertitel, den man auch gegen dumme KI spielen kannst.

was du machst ist wie über CS zu reden, wegen balance auf bestimmten Maps, und das ganze mit Podbot zu begründen


----------



## Pope (1. März 2009)

In der Überschrift des Threads steht nichts von Spielspass. Hier wurde nach Lob und Kritik gefragt. Und da die Kopierschutzmechnismen für mich das Entscheidende Kriterium sind, ein Spiel zu kaufen oder nicht, ist es wichtig dass mein Standpunkt als wesentliche Kritik am Spiel rüberkommt.


----------



## Just-Me (1. März 2009)

Pope am 01.03.2009 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Überschrift des Threads steht nichts von Spielspass. Hier wurde nach Lob und Kritik gefragt. Und da die Kopierschutzmechnismen für mich das Entscheidende Kriterium sind, ein Spiel zu kaufen oder nicht, ist es wichtig dass mein Standpunkt als wesentliche Kritik am Spiel rüberkommt.



Dein Kriterium, aber nicht das Kriterium der gesamten Spielerschaft. 
Auf DoW.de z.B. gab es gerade mal ein bis drei Stimmen, die DoW2 nicht wegen Steam kaufen wollten. Wooow! Gigantisch^^ 
Ausserdem meint ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man das Spiel wieder verkaufen kann, in dem man beim Support das Spiel von seinem Account (Betonung liegt hier beim Account, da Steam Systemunabhängig ist, was bei DRM eben nicht der Fall ist) lösen kann. Keine Garantie^^


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2009)

Just-Me am 01.03.2009 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem meint ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man das Spiel wieder verkaufen kann, in dem man beim Support das Spiel von seinem Account (Betonung liegt hier beim Account, da Steam Systemunabhängig ist, was bei DRM eben nicht der Fall ist) lösen kann. Keine Garantie^^


Das ist der falsche Ansatzung zur Erklärung. DRM ist je nach Implementierung abhängig, SecuROM z.B. auf Grundlage deiner Hardware, Steam auf Grundlage deines Accounts.

DRM = digitales Rechtemanagement.

Steam ist genauso ein DRM System wie z.B. SecuROM in der Online Variante ... das scheinen ein paar Leute zu vergessen bzw. zu ignorieren. 

Übrigens les ich das zum ersten mal, dass man ein Spiel aus seinem Steam-Account verkaufen *kann*. Ich spreche nicht von dürfen, dann dagegen spricht nichts ... nur gibt es für mich keine plausible Lösung ein Spiel von seinem Account zu lösen und dem Neukäufer damit die Möglichkeit zu geben das Spiel in seinen Account bei Steam zu integrieren.

Theoretisch müsste man sich für jedes Spiel einen eigenen Account anlegen, und bei Bedarf halt Spiel + separaten Account verkaufen.


----------



## Just-Me (2. März 2009)

Nein, irgendwo hier auf pcgames.de hat einer behauptet, er konnte den Serial wieder aus seinem Konto entfernen, so, als hätte er den key nie aktiviert --> Verkauf wäre dann möglich. Nur müsse man eben den Support anschreiben (wegen der Loslösung) usw. 

kA ob das stimmt.


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2009)

Just-Me am 02.03.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, *irgendwo* hier auf pcgames.de hat *einer* *behauptet*, [...]


Ich habs mal markiert.


----------



## xdave78 (2. März 2009)

Also der Installation wegen hätte man eigentlich 5% abziehen müssen bei der Wertung. Als Steam Noob hab ich für den ganzen Mist mit Ports freischalten, rausfinden dass er  mein WLAN nicht mag usw. 3Std für die Installation gebraucht - aber das Game macht richtig FUN!!


----------



## Just-Me (2. März 2009)

Rabowke am 02.03.2009 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Just-Me am 02.03.2009 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja sagte doch, ich gebe hierbei keine Garantie. Vielleicht sollte einfach einer mal bei Support mal ausprobieren und testen ob das wirklich geht^^
Ich will aber mein dow2 ned loswerden..da muss ein anderer ran


----------



## TheChicky (2. März 2009)

*Videos ruckeln*

Bin etwas verzweifelt:

Bei mir läuft das Spiel gut, aber alle Videos(Intro, etc) ruckeln. Starte ich die Videos jedoch per Hand aus dem Ordner - es sind avi's -  ruckelt nix. Wieso?

Hat wer einen Tipp?


----------



## Just-Me (2. März 2009)

*Videos ruckeln*

juppie und der nächste patch is draussen
und wenn wir glück haben kommt heut abend gleich noch einer


----------



## Pope (3. März 2009)

Just-Me am 01.03.2009 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Kriterium, aber nicht das Kriterium der gesamten Spielerschaft.



Leider hast Du in diesem Punkt Recht, da nicht wenige gleichgültig und unwissend sind bzgl. DRM und sich unbemerkt entrechten lassen. Und wenn ich schon höre, was man alles anstellen muss, damit man das Spiel weiterverkaufen kann, stellen sich mir meine letzten paar Haare zu Berge.
Vielleicht hat aber auch die Tatsache, dass in Deinem Beispiel nur wenige wegen DRM vom Kauf des Spiels absehen, damit zu tun, dass diese Leutchen die ihr Geld vorher im Spieleladen ausgegeben haben, nun in einen Rapidshare-Account investiert haben. Da bekommt man das Spiel nämlich ohne Kopierschutzmechnismus.
Aber um allen nun möglichen Mutmaßungen gleich entgegenzutreten, betone ich ausdrücklich, dass ich Raubkopien nicht gut finde. Wenn ich etwas geleistet habe, will ich auch mein Geld dafür haben.


----------



## cowboyjim (6. März 2009)

Es regen sich wieder hunderte Oldieveteranen darüber auf, dass es keinen Basenbau gibt. Dieselben haben sich wahrscheinlich vor einem Jahr darüber aufgeregt, dass immernoch der gleiche Einheitsbrei im RTS Bereich daherkommt, wie es schon seit WC3 der Fall ist.

Da wagt DoW2 nun, aus diesem Schema auszubrechen, und wieder wird nur geschimpft. Ich habe 3 Wochen die Beta gespielt, und wer mehr als nur 1ne Partie 3vs3 gezockt hat, wird unweigerlich bemerkt haben, dass es serwohl auf die richtige Strategie ankommtn, und dass einfaches "ich schick die Einheiten vor und gewinne" nicht funktioniert.
Ich finde das Game sehr gut und die 91 % zumindest für den Mehrspieler sehr gerechtfertig.

Und ich bin froh, dass endlich ein Spiel da ist, wo es nicht darauf ankommt, mit schnellerem Basenbau einen Vorteil zu holen.
Hier gehts es Squad gegen Squad, Mann gegen Mann, das bringt eine unheimliche Dynamik ins Spiel.


----------

